# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  η εκκριση ορμονων κατα την προπονηση.

## beefmeup

ειναι καλη μελετη,κ γιαυτο ανοιξα νεο θεμα...αν κρινει καποιος μοντ,το μεταφερει,καπου αλλου... :01. Wink: 


http://jap.physiology.org/content/108/1/60.short

γενικα λεει,οτι παρολο που μπορει να εχουμε αλλαγες σε ορμονες(αναβολικες),κατα την διαρκεια της ασκησης,αυτες εν τελη δεν συμβαλουν στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση μετα..

2 ομαδες,κ με διαφορετικα προγραμματα ασκησεων..το ενα προγραμμα ηταν σχεδιασμενο να δινει μικρη αυξηση ορμονων,κ το αλλο μεγαλυτερη..
κ οι 2 ομαδες πηραν πριν κ μετα την ασκηση whey,για να αυξησουν την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση..

σε καμια απτις 2 ομαδες οι ορμονες(χαμηλες η ψηλες αναλογα την προπονα),δεν επαιξαν ρολο στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθση μετα.

χνιεχ
χνιεχ
χνιεχ(τρις).

----------


## lila_1

Και τοτε τι προσφερει η εκκριση ορμονων?
Αυξημενο μεταβολισμο και καυση λιπους?

----------


## savage

ωραιο θεμα διονυση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loukiss

εχει σχεση που τα subjects ηταν εφηβοι οπου οι ορμονες ουτως η αλλως κανουν rave party?

----------


## beefmeup

> εχει σχεση που τα subjects ηταν εφηβοι οπου οι ορμονες ουτως η αλλως κανουν rave party?


δεν νομιζω..

οι ορμονες εκκριθηκαν,μια χαρα κατα την προπονα..
δεν ειναι το θεμα εκει..

το θεμα ειναι,οτι παρολο που εκκριθηκαν στην ομαδα που ειχε μεγαλυτερη εκκριση,δεν υπηρξε αυξημενη  μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση.

----------


## Galthazar

αρα που καταληγουμε?

----------


## geo28

δηλαδη τι,καταριπτει το οτι  οι πολυαρθρικες ασκησεις που προκαλουν εκκριση αυξητικης ορμονης ειναι το α και το ω για την αναπτυξη?

----------


## beefmeup

παντου υπαρχει ενας μυθος...οσον αφορα τις ορμονες κ το πως συμπεριφερεται το σωμα μετα απο ασκηση σε συναρτιση με αυτες..

μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθση γινεται μετα απο ασκηση,αλλα χωρις να ειναι υποβοηθουμενη απο αυτη την οδο.

ειναι μονο μια ερευνα βεβαια,αλλα αυτην εχουμε..




> δηλαδη τι,καταριπτει το οτι  οι πολυαρθρικες ασκησεις που προκαλουν εκκριση αυξητικης ορμονης ειναι το α και το ω για την αναπτυξη?


καλα,να δω τις βιβιλιογραφειες τωρα που τα γραφουν αυτα..

η ερευνα αυτη ειναι 1 ετους.προσφατη δλδ.

----------


## Galthazar

ετσι τοτε καριπτεται ολο το ββ

----------


## beefmeup

> ετσι τοτε καριπτεται ολο το ββ


οχι φιλε..

μην τα μπερδευουμε τωρα..μυικη πρωτεινσοσυνθσεη γινεται,αλλα αυτη οφειλεται(ξεκιναει) στο ερεθισμα του μυ(μεταξυ αλλων μην το αναλυσουμε τωρα),κ οχι στο αν θα κανεις προπονες για να εκκρινεις ορμονες περισοτερες η λιγοτερες..

δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.

κ που να ποσταρω κ κατι αλλο που βρηκα..

----------


## geo28

καλα το οτι η εκκριση ορμονων κατα την προπονηση δε βοηθα στη αναπτυξη
ολο  και περισσοτερο  ακουγεται τωρα τελευταια...
αλλα και παλι με τς πολυαρθρικες ειναι τοσα τα πολλα
τα motor units που ενεργοποιουνται  και το γεγονος  οτι
σου επιτρεπουν να σηκωνεις μεγαλο φορτιο που δε
νομιζω οτι απομυθοποιουνται ή κατι τετοιο...εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως μακραν 
μεγαλυτερα οφελη απ τις αλλεσ..

----------


## Galthazar

ουτε και να γραψουν αδιαφορο μου ειναι. ΠΟτε δν μπορεσα τα θεωρητικα τα καταφερνω καλυτερα πρακτικα

----------


## Devil

> οχι φιλε..
> 
> μην τα μπερδευουμε τωρα..μυικη πρωτεινσοσυνθσεη γινεται,αλλα αυτη οφειλεται(ξεκιναει) στο ερεθισμα του μυ(μεταξυ αλλων μην το αναλυσουμε τωρα),κ οχι στο αν θα κανεις προπονες για να εκκρινεις ορμονες περισοτερες η λιγοτερες..
> 
> δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.
> 
> *κ που να ποσταρω κ κατι αλλο που βρηκα..*


ριχτω αρχηγε... :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis_s

> κ που να ποσταρω κ κατι αλλο που βρηκα..


gief!!!!!!

----------


## lila_1

Kαι οι σπριντερς που ειναι βαριες κατασκευες?
Υποτιθεται αυτοι κρατανε μυικη μαζα λογω της εκκρισης ορμονων κατα τα σπρινταρισματα...
Δεν δινουν ερεθισμα στον μυ.

----------


## Devil

> Kαι οι σπριντερς που ειναι βαριες κατασκευες?
> *Υποτιθεται αυτοι κρατανε μυικη μαζα λογω* της εκκρισης *ορμονων* κατα τα σπρινταρισματα...
> Δεν δινουν ερεθισμα στον μυ.


ετσι ειναι καλητερα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis_s

> ετσι ειναι καλητερα...


μουχαχαχαχαχαχα, αλήτη!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δεν οφείλεται (μόνο  :01. Razz: ) στις ορμόνες η ανάπτυξή τους...οφείλεται σε αυτό που ρώτησες και σε άλλο thread lila...πολλεεεεεςςςςςςς επαναλήψεις με μικρότερη ένταση, ή λίγες δυνατές, maximum ένταση...το δεύτερο είδος δίνει το ερέθισμα της ανάπτυξης (ο οργανισμός αναγκαζεται να προσαρμοστεί αντίστοιχα) και όχι το πρώτο..

edit: beef, θα δώσεις το "άλλο που βρήκες";;;;  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> edit: beef, θα δώσεις το "άλλο που βρήκες";;;;


 
μπαααααα!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

αφου το ποσταρα :01. Mr. Green: 

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=11668

τα διαβαζουμε συνδιαστικα κ 2 απτους μεγαλυτερους μυθους του ββ,πανε κουβα..

κ απορουσα κ γω τοσα χρονια,πως μεγαλωνω αφου κανω μεγαλυτερα διαλειματα αναμεσα σε σετ :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> μουχαχαχαχαχαχα, αλήτη!!!!! 
> 
> Δεν οφείλεται (μόνο ) στις ορμόνες η ανάπτυξή τους...οφείλεται σε αυτό που ρώτησες και σε άλλο thread lila...πολλεεεεεςςςςςςς επαναλήψεις με μικρότερη ένταση, ή λίγες δυνατές, maximum ένταση...το δεύτερο είδος δίνει το ερέθισμα της ανάπτυξης (ο οργανισμός αναγκαζεται να προσαρμοστεί αντίστοιχα) και όχι το πρώτο..
> 
> edit: beef, θα δώσεις το "άλλο που βρήκες";;;;


τωρα που εχουν βαλει και τα squat στην προπονηση τους.... τερατα εχουν γινει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis_s

> τωρα που εχουν βαλει και τα squat στην προπονηση τους.... τερατα εχουν γινει...


και έλεγα και εγώ, τέτοια βελτίωση πια... :01. Razz:

----------


## tasos2

> Δεν οφείλεται (μόνο ) στις ορμόνες η ανάπτυξή τους...οφείλεται σε αυτό που ρώτησες και σε άλλο thread lila...πολλεεεεεςςςςςςς επαναλήψεις με μικρότερη ένταση, ή λίγες δυνατές, maximum ένταση...το δεύτερο είδος δίνει το ερέθισμα της ανάπτυξης (ο οργανισμός αναγκαζεται να προσαρμοστεί αντίστοιχα) και όχι το πρώτο..


Ναι ομως αυτοι που πανε ολυμπιακους στα 100 μετρα εχουν σε ολο το σωμα μυικοτητα ακομα και στα χερια που γυμναζονται ελαχιστα. Ειναι φανερο οτι η αναπτυξη αυτη οφειλεται σε ορμονες αφου το ερεθισμα ειναι πολυ μικρο. Αν ισχυει αυτη η μελετη, μηπως η αναπτυξη τους οφειλεται στα στεροειδη?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis_s

> Ναι ομως αυτοι που πανε ολυμπιακους στα 100 μετρα εχουν σε ολο το σωμα μυικοτητα ακομα και στα χερια που γυμναζονται ελαχιστα. Ειναι φανερο οτι η αναπτυξη αυτη οφειλεται σε ορμονες αφου το ερεθισμα ειναι πολυ μικρο. Αν ισχυει αυτη η μελετη, μηπως η αναπτυξη τους οφειλεται στα στεροειδη?


το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν γυμνάζονται ελάχιστα, πίστεψέ με..τώρα το ότι υπάρχει χημική υποστήριξη (για λίγους ή πολλούς δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω), ε εντάξει ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας από τη στιγμή που έχουν πάρει πίσω μετάλλια ή έχουν βγει οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές και το έχουν παραδεχτεί...και όσον αφορά τους σπρίντερς που είναι τόσο ανεπτυγμένοι σε όλο τους το σώμα, συνήθως είναι αθλητές τις μαύρης φυλής (γονιδιακά ευνοημένοι) και εχμμ....συγκεκριμένης εθνικότητας και ο νοών νοείτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

μαλλον καποιο (μεγαλο) λαθος κανετε ορισμενοι.

οι σπριντερς (ανεξαρτητως του αν κανουν η οχι χρηση αναβολικων),κανουν βαρη για το ολο το σωμα,μαλιστα γυμναζονται πολυ πιο σκληρα και με πολυ πιο δυσκολες ασκησεις απο το 80% (για να μην πω απο το 90%) του φορουμ.

αν δεν εχετε κανει προπονηση στιβου δε μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι εννοω.επειδη εχω κανει λιγακι,σς διαβεβαιωνω πως οι προπονησεις τους ειναι πολυ πιο εξαντλητικες απο αυτες του μεσου γυμναστηριακου.

πως να μην υπαρξει αναπτυξη μυων μετα??

αυτα προς αποκατασταση της αληθειας,περι σπριντερς

----------


## Eddie

> μαλλον καποιο (μεγαλο) λαθος κανετε ορισμενοι.
> 
> οι σπριντερς (ανεξαρτητως του αν κανουν η οχι χρηση αναβολικων),κανουν βαρη για το ολο το σωμα,μαλιστα γυμναζονται πολυ πιο σκληρα και με πολυ πιο δυσκολες ασκησεις απο το 80% (για να μην πω απο το 90%) του φορουμ.
> 
> αν δεν εχετε κανει προπονηση στιβου δε μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τι εννοω.επειδη εχω κανει λιγακι,σς διαβεβαιωνω πως οι προπονησεις τους ειναι πολυ πιο εξαντλητικες απο αυτες του μεσου γυμναστηριακου.
> 
> πως να μην υπαρξει αναπτυξη μυων μετα??
> 
> αυτα προς αποκατασταση της αληθειας,περι σπριντερς


Ναι αλλα κανουν χαλια διατροφη οσον αφορα το μοτιβο για μυικη αναπτυξη γι αυτο και ειναι ολοι με μυες αλλα φαινονται σαν ατροφικοι.

Τοσο τρεξιμο,τοσες αλτικες,τοσες αντοχες που πολλοι φτανουν να γυμναζοντε 4 ωρες τη μερα μονο καλο δε κανουν στους μυες.Γενικα δε ζηλευω καθολου,μα καθολου τα σωματα τους μονο την επιμονη τους και πολλες φορες το ταλεντο τους.End off topic..

----------


## savage

βασιλη μιλαω για σπριντερς,οχι για στιβιστες ο,τι να'ναι. μιλαω για 100-200 μετρα


δειτε μυικοτητα.μακαρι να την ειχα κι αλλοι εδω μεσα.και δε μιλαω για σενα

----------


## beefmeup

αν κ ξεφευγουμε απτο θεμα,οι σπριντερς κ ολοι οσοι κανουν ατομικα αθλημα(υπεραθληματα ειναι,βασικα),ειναι οι ΠΙΟ ντοπε αθλητες οτι κ να λεμε απο ολους τους αλλους.
παντα.
οχι ισως,μπορει,υπαρχουν κ νατουραλ,δεν ντοπαρονται ολοι..εκει δεν παιζει αυτο κ οποιος το πιστευει μαγκια του,αλλα ανηκει καπου στην σφαιρα της φαντασιας σαν σκεψη..
γιατι για να τρεξει καποιος το κατοσταρι σε λιγοτερο απο 10 δευτερα,μαλλον δεν ειναι θεμα γονιδιων γιατι ολοι ξερουμε πως τα ατομικα ρεκορ σε χρονους αυξηθηκαν μαζι με την προοδο της επιστημης(χημειας)..αλλιως θα εκαναν τους ιδιους χρονους πριν 50 χρονια..σιγα τα γονιδια που εχουν οι νεοτεροι,κ δεν ειχαν οι παλιοτεροι.

οποτε λογικο ειναι ακομα κ με καποιες προπονες με βαρη που σιγουρα κανουν,να εχουν τετοια αναπτυξη.

----------


## noz1989

Συμφωνω με savage!!

----------


## NASSER

> αν κ ξεφευγουμε απτο θεμα,οι σπριντερς κ ολοι οσοι κανουν ατομικα αθλημα(υπεραθληματα ειναι,βασικα),ειναι οι ΠΙΟ ντοπε αθλητες οτι κ να λεμε απο ολους τους αλλους.
> παντα.
> οχι ισως,μπορει,υπαρχουν κ νατουραλ,δεν ντοπαρονται ολοι..εκει δεν παιζει αυτο κ οποιος το πιστευει μαγκια του,αλλα ανηκει καπου στην σφαιρα της φαντασιας σαν σκεψη..
> γιατι για να τρεξει καποιος το κατοσταρι σε λιγοτερο απο 10 δευτερα,μαλλον δεν ειναι θεμα γονιδιων γιατι ολοι ξερουμε πως τα ατομικα ρεκορ σε χρονους αυξηθηκαν μαζι με την προοδο της επιστημης(χημειας)..αλλιως θα εκαναν τους ιδιους χρονους πριν 50 χρονια..σιγα τα γονιδια που εχουν οι νεοτεροι,κ δεν ειχαν οι παλιοτεροι.
> 
> οποτε λογικο ειναι ακομα κ με καποιες προπονες με βαρη που σιγουρα κανουν,να εχουν τετοια αναπτυξη.


 
Αυτα μοιαζουν με δικαιολογιες που υποστηριζουν οσοι αναπαυονται με το γυμναστηριο και με ενα τυπικο προγραμμα προπονησης στο γυμναστηριο.
Εν μερη συμφωμνω οτι οι σπριντερ που κανουν πρωταθλητισμο ειναι ντοπε και γιαυτο πετυχαινουν γρηγορες βελτιωσεις αλλα την μυικοτητα δεν την αποκτησαν απο την ντοπα καθως επισης δεν ακολουθουν προγραμματα bodybuilding για αναπτυξη αλλα προγραμματα για αυξηση επιδοσεων.

Μπορουμε να το παρουμε και αναποδα, δηλαδη εχει πολλους που ντοπαρονται στα γυμναστηρια και το κρυβουν γιατι το αποτελεσμα ειναι απαραδεκτο σε σχεση με τα στανταρ δεδομενα...

Εγω θελω να καταληξω πως η υπερπροπονηση που ειναι παραγοντας εκκρισης ορμονων κατα την προπονηση ειναι οι κυριος παραγοντας αυξησης μυικης μαζας.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αυτα μοιαζουν με δικαιολογιες που υποστηριζουν οσοι αναπαυονται με το γυμναστηριο και με ενα τυπικο προγραμμα προπονησης στο γυμναστηριο.
> Εν μερη συμφωμνω οτι οι σπριντερ που κανουν πρωταθλητισμο ειναι ντοπε και γιαυτο πετυχαινουν γρηγορες βελτιωσεις αλλα την μυικοτητα δεν την αποκτησαν απο την ντοπα καθως επισης δεν ακολουθουν προγραμματα bodybuilding για αναπτυξη αλλα προγραμματα για αυξηση επιδοσεων.


δεν διαφωνω στο οτι προπονουνται οι αθλητες αυτοι,κ εχουν μυς γιαυτο το λογο,ουτε ως προς τα προγραμματα που χρησιμοποιουν..σαφως κ ειναι διαφορετικα απο αυτα για ββ.
αλλα οτι προπονηση κ να κανεις,αν περνεις φαρμακα θα βαλεις μυικο ιστο..
δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις προπονησεις ββ για να αποκτισεις μυικοτητα τετοιου τυπου.
κ απλες(η οχι τοσο) στιβικες ασκησεις να κανεις,παλι θα εχεις μυικοτητα.




> Μπορουμε να το παρουμε και αναποδα, δηλαδη εχει πολλους που ντοπαρονται στα γυμναστηρια και το κρυβουν γιατι το αποτελεσμα ειναι απαραδεκτο σε σχεση με τα στανταρ δεδομενα...


εδω ναι αυτο γινεται,αλλα δεν εχει να κανει πιστευω με τα φαρμακα,απλα με το οτι αυτοι που τα περνουν δεν ξερουν τι αλλο πρεπει να κανουν για να δουν σωστο αποτελεσμα..η δεν εχουν την θεληση.
εχω γνωρισει παμπολλα ατομα που ενω ηξεραν πολλα απο φαρμακα,οι γνωσεις τους απο διατροφη κ προπονηση ηταν πολυ περιορισμενες.αρα κ το αποτελεσμα των φαμακων πανω τους.
παραδοξο,αλλα γινεται συχνα.

----------


## Μαρία

Οι προπονησεις στιβου και κυριως αγωνισματων που εχουν ενταση(100μ-200μ-αλματα-επι κοντω κτλ)ειναι προπονησεις σκοτωματα που διαρκουν 6μερες την βδομαδα και minimum 2ωρες την ημερα.Οταν κανεις τετοια προγραμματα εξαντλητικα για χρονια ειναι αδυνατον να μην φτιαξεις μυικο.
Παραδειγμα το αγωνισμα μου.....τριπλουν οταν τρεχεις με το 100% της ταχυτητας σου και πρεπει να κανεις το πρωτο βημα κουτσο(πανω απο 4μετρα)δευτερο αλμα το ιδιο και τριτο αλμα μεσα εχει αποδειχτει οτι τουλαχιστον στο πρωτο βημα το ποδι δεχεται ενταση σε Newton ισχυ 10 φορες το βαρος του σωματος,μιλαμε για τρελη δυναμη.....αλλα δεν παθαινεις προβλημα εξαιτιας των προπονησεων που εχουν να κανουν με 100άρια κουτσο,αλτικες με βαρη,αλτικες καθετες με ατομο πανω στους ωμους σου και κουτσα το ιδιο,ταχυτητες 200άρια και 100άρια,ελκυθρο-εμποδια και βαρη 2 φορες την βδομαδα και ενα σωρο αλλα σκοτωματα.
Αναφερομαι στο πως φτιαχνεις μυικο και προκαλω οποιον θελει απο εδω να παει σε ενα σταδιο που υπαρχει ομαδα στιβου και να ριξει μια ματια σε κοριτσακια 14-15 χρονων(λεω αυτες τις ηλικιες γιατι εκει ειναι ακομα αγνα τα πραγματα).........θα δει τετρακεφαλους-δικεφαλους ανεπτυγμενους και γαμπες κατα κυριο λογο οχι ομως τοσο αναπτυξη σε χερια για το αυτονοητο(στιβος ειναι οχι ββ).

----------


## tasos2

> μαλλον καποιο (μεγαλο) λαθος κανετε ορισμενοι.
> 
> οι σπριντερς (ανεξαρτητως του αν κανουν η οχι χρηση αναβολικων),κανουν βαρη για το ολο το σωμα,μαλιστα γυμναζονται πολυ πιο σκληρα και με πολυ πιο δυσκολες ασκησεις απο το 80% (για να μην πω απο το 90%) του φορουμ.


Ε κανουν ομως πιο πολυ ασκησεις ποδιων ή μεσης. Δεν κανουν πιεσεις παγκου ας πουμε ή έλξεις δικεφαλων. Γιατι να κανουν? Δεν τους χρησιμευουν σε κατι. Παρολαυτα τα μπρατσα τους ειναι πολυ καλα ανεπτυγμενα.

----------


## savage

> Ε κανουν ομως πιο πολυ ασκησεις ποδιων ή μεσης. Δεν κανουν πιεσεις παγκου ας πουμε ή έλξεις δικεφαλων.


νομιζεις :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

βασικα εχω την εντυπωση οτι κανουν και ολυμπιακες αρσεις.... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος... λογικα ομως πρεπει να τις εχουν για λογους εκρηκτικοτητας...

----------


## Μαρία

> Ε κανουν ομως πιο πολυ ασκησεις ποδιων ή μεσης. Δεν κανουν πιεσεις παγκου ας πουμε ή έλξεις δικεφαλων. Γιατι να κανουν? Δεν τους χρησιμευουν σε κατι. Παρολαυτα τα μπρατσα τους ειναι πολυ καλα ανεπτυγμενα.


 
Οι σπριντερ τρεχουν με τα χερια αν το εχεις ακουστα και οι ριπτες ριχνουν με τα ποδια.Η ροπονηση δεν ειναι κανω βαρη για αναπτυξη μυικης μαζας(ββ)αλλα ολη η προπονηση βασιζεται στο κανω βαρη για εκρηκτικοτητα,ο ριπτης σφαιρας πχ με την κινηση που κανει το σωμα του και την εκρηκτικοτητα των ποδιων του σε συνδιασμο με την τελικη στροφη της μεσης του ριχνει πιο μακρια την σφαιρα τα χερια ειναι ο μοχλος.Οπως και ο σπριντερ οσο πιο γρηγορα "σπρωχνει" με τα χερια τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα πανε και τα ποδια του....να το πω λιγο πιο λαικα...απλα η προπονηση ολη ειναι ταχυτητα στην δυναμη και οχι μυικη αναπτυξη.Οσον αφορα τα βαρη μπορει να δεις πολλά κιλα πχ κοριτσια που κανουν αλματα να κανουν σκουωτ 80-100κιλα ΑΛΛΑ οταν τελειωσουν τα βαρη να βγουν στο στιβο και να κανουν στο καπακι ταχυτητες και κουτσα για να βγει εκει η δυναμη.Είναι η διαφορετικοτητα της προπονησης σε σχεση με το ββ γιατι το ζητουμενο ειναι η επιδοση και οχι η εμφανιση και εκει πεφτει το πιο πολύ βαρος

----------


## giannis_s

> Οι σπριντερ τρεχουν με τα χερια αν το εχεις ακουστα και οι ριπτες ριχνουν με τα ποδια.


Για αυτό γυμνάζουν και το υπόλοιπο σώμα τους όπως είπα και πριν στον Τάσο, και το διαχώρισα από το θέμα της χημικής υποστήριξης...(savage ελπίζω να μην με πήρε η μπάλα των "άσχετων" γιατί έχω κάνει και εγώ στίβο  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## savage

ελα γιαννη καλημερα. καταρχας δεν εγραψα τη "λεξη" ασχετος πουθενα ρε συ. :01. Unsure: 

και σιγουρα δεν ειχα στοχο να μειωσω καποιον(ουτε εσενα φυσικα) με τα λεγομενα μου,απλα κουραστηκα να διαβαζω ανακριβειες.

οποτε ειπα να βαλω καποια πραματα στη θεση τους,επειδη τυγχανει να ξερω εκ των εσω καποια πραματα,λογω προτερου βιου.

οι σπριντερς κανουν βαρη για ολο το σωμα,και φυσικα και γυμναζουν και δικεφαλους και τα παντα.

οποιος αμφιβαλει για τη χρησιμοτητα των χεριων στο σπριντ,ας δοκιμασει να κανει σπριντ με δεμενα χερια πισω απο την πλατη και τα ξαναλεμε :01. Smile: 

απλα τα κανουν ολα εκρηκτικα.

εχω δει ντοκιμαντερ με τον βρετανο σπριντερ κριστιαν μαλκομ(βλεπε εικονα) να κανει 140+ κιλα παγκο και να κανει επιτοπιο τρεξιμο κρατωντας αλτηρες για να βελτιωσει μεταξυ αλλων την εκρηκτικη κινηση των δικεφαλων του.αν το βλεπατε τα χερια του πραγματικα πηγαιναν τοσο γρηγορα που ηταν λες και δεν κρατουσε τιποτα!!!!

για να μην αναφερω τα κιλα που κανουν σε βαθια καθισματα και προβολες και παθει πλακα ο φολος ο βασιλακης ο thegravijia και γραφτει σε στιβικο φορουμ και αρχισει και ρωταει τι διατροφη και τι προπονηση κανουν :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

(σε πειραζω ρε κουτε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  )

και φυσικα κανουν ολυμπιακες αρσεις,στριψιματα,κωπηλατικες και δε συμμαζευεται με πολλα κιλα και εκρηκτικα. ειναι δυνατον με τοσα κιλα που κανουν και με τοσο εντονη προπ να μην βαλουν μαζα??? αυτες οι ασκησεις πιανον ολο το σωμα.

οποιος νομιζει οτι ειναι ευκολα αυτα που λεω,ας κανει 1 ωρα σπριντ,αλματα και κερκιδες και μετα ας παει να κανει στριψιματα,αρσεις θανατου,βαθια καθισματα και προβολες και κωπηλατικες(ολα ελευθερα!!!) αντι kick backs και πεκ ντεκ και τα ξαναλεμε,για το πως βαζουν μυες...


τωρα οσον αφορα τη διατροφη,τα εχω ξαναπει.ναι αυτοι δεν κανουν ακροτητες σαν καποιους απο εμας(συμπεριλαμβανομενου και εμου).δε μετρανε μαρουλια,δε φοβουνται το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη της μπανανας,ουτε τα λιπαρα του πληρους γιαουρτιου,ουτε καν του hamburger πολλες φορες.

αλλα και τις μπριζολες τους θα φανε,και τα φρουτα τους, θα φανε,και τα κοτοπουλα τους θα φανε,και τα συμπληρωματα τους θα παρουν κτλ.

τωρα το οτι σε επιπεδο διεθνων αγωνων ντοπαρονται ολοι,χαιρω πολυ... αλλα δεν ειναι εκει η ουσια :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis_s

ε το άσχετος είναι δικό μου τραβηγμένο πείραγμα, όντως δεν το είπες, απλά ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν παρερμηνεύτηκε αυτό που έγραψα, γιατί επαναλαμβάνω το έχω κάνει σε κάποιο βαθμό και ξέρω..
κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου..κάνουν ΟΛΗ αυτή την προπόνηση που αναφέρεις, απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα έκκρισης ορμονών η πρωτεινοσύνθεσή τους..ή απλά κάνουν ένα δυναμικό πρόγραμμα έκρηξης και δύναμης που οδηγεί σε ανάπτυξη μέσω της αναγκαστικής προσαρμογής του σώματός τους..δεν ξέρω δλδ αν η μελέτη του beef είναι σωστή ή αν οι sprinters είναι η απόδειξη για το αντίθετο..

καλημέρα και από εμένα  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια,γενικα μιλωντας γιατι ξεφευγουμε απτο θεμα..

δεν διαφωνει κανεις σε οτι γραφτηκε για τους σπριντερς κ τις προπονες τους κλπ..
ΑΛΛΑ,ειναι λιγο ατοπο να λεμε οτι αυτοι που κανουν ββ περνουν φαρμακα κ ειναι ετσι,αλλα οι σπριντερς,νταξ μωρε επειδη κανουν τετοιου τυπου προπονες εχουν μυικο διαχωρισμο κ μυικοτητα..

δεν αναφερομαι σε ατομα που κανουν στιβο απλα,αλλα σε επαγγελματιες σπριντερς που απο πισω τους εχουν μια βιομηχανια ολοκληρη 10 φορες ισχυροτερη απο αυτη του ββ,κ στο οικονομικο θεμα..κ αυτοι δωθηκαν σαν παραδειγμα εξ αρχης,εκτος αν ειδα αλλες φοτο ανεβασμενες απο παιδια που πανε στον Απολλωνα στην πλατεια βικτωριας..
που κ παλι,ακομα κ αυτα τα παιδια εχουν μυικοτητα,περνουν δεν περουν φαρμακα γιατι απλα γυμναζονται..λογικο.

αλλα το θεμα ειναι αλλο..

η μελετη αυτη δεν ειναι δικια μου,αλλα δημοσιευμενη εργαστηριακη μελετη..
δλδ τι πιο εγκυρο ψαχνει κανεις?

μου φανταζει πολυ περιεργο,στο οτι δεχομαστε οτι η πρωτεινη αυξανει την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση αν υπαρχει το καταληλο ερεθισμα,κ αυτο βαση μελετης,αλλα ζοριζομαστε στο να δεχτουμε μια μελετη που εχει σαν αποτελεσμα αυτο που γραφει,αυτη που παρεθεσα..

----------


## savage

οχι ρε διονυση.δεν ειναι το προβλημα μας να αμφισβητησουμε τη μελετη,ουτε να βγαλουμε τους σπριντερς καθαρους.εγω το εγραψα αλλωστε,οτι "ναι ωραια παιρνουν,χαιρω πολυ".

αλλα δεν ειναι εκει το ζητημα.το θεμα ειναι λανθασμενα ο πολυς κοσμος νομιζει οτι δεν κανουν βαρη,και οι μυες τους ειναι μονον αποτελεσμα φαρμακων.

τεσπα,να'χαμε να λεγαμε. :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis_s

> τεσπα,να'χαμε να λεγαμε.


 :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν αμφισβητεί κανένας την μελέτη, τη συζητάμε απλά..κατά πόσον σε μια τέτοια κατηγορία, ή και άλλη αν θες π.χ. boxers κλπ υπάρχει τελικά μεγαλύτερη έκκληση ορμονών λόγω της φύσης της προπόνησής τους (η οποία για να το συνδέσω και με άλλο ενδιαφέρον topic του beef, έχει πολλές φορές μακρά ένταση και μικρά διαλείμματα) ή είναι άλλοι οι παράγοντες που οδηγούν σε μυική ανάπτυξη όταν υπάρχει τέτοια έκρηξη και ένταση..εγώ τείνω για να είμαι ειλικρινής στο δεύτερο και στο να συμφωνήσω με το αρχικό post..

----------


## tasos2

Ειχε βαλει εδω στο φορουμ ενας αλλος μια αλλη μελετη. Δεν το βρισκω τωρα το thread. Που ελεγε οτι ειχε παρει δυο ομαδες αντρων για να κανουν προπονησεις χεριων. Η πρωτη εκανε μονο χερια. Ενω η δευτερη και βαριες ασκησεις ποδιων (σκουωτ). Και η δευτερη ειχε μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη σε ογκο και δυναμη στα χερια παρολο που εκαναν τις ιδιες ασκησεις. Αυτη η μελετη δεν αντικρουει την αλλη εφοσον το ερεθισμα στα χερια ηταν το ιδιο αλλα υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη εκκριση τεστο/αυξητικης λογω των βαριων ασκησεων για τα ποδια?

----------


## savage

ευστοχη η παρατηρηση του τασου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειχε βαλει εδω στο φορουμ ενας αλλος μια αλλη μελετη. Δεν το βρισκω τωρα το thread. Που ελεγε οτι ειχε παρει δυο ομαδες αντρων για να κανουν προπονησεις χεριων. Η πρωτη εκανε μονο χερια. Ενω η δευτερη και βαριες ασκησεις ποδιων (σκουωτ). Και η δευτερη ειχε μεγαλυτερη αναπτυξη σε ογκο και δυναμη στα χερια παρολο που εκαναν τις ιδιες ασκησεις. Αυτη η μελετη δεν αντικρουει την αλλη εφοσον το ερεθισμα στα χερια ηταν το ιδιο αλλα υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη εκκριση τεστο/αυξητικης λογω των βαριων ασκησεων για τα ποδια?


δεν την αντικρουει ακριβως γιατι αν δεν εγιναν μετρησεις δεν μπορεις να ξερεις γιατι πηραν τα χερια..μπορει να υπηρχε μυικο ερεθισμα ακομα κ στα χερια με το σκουοτ.

κ αυτο γιατι,εγω οταν κανω σκουοτ,τα χερια μου κ οι ωμοι μου πρηζονται,λογω λαβης της μπαρας.αυτο φανταζομαι θα συμβαινει σε πολλους οχι μονο σε μενα.
αρα με τα καθισματα μαλλον δουλευεις κ τον ανω κορμο εμμεσως..δεν ειναι λιγοι οι επαγγελματιες που λενε οτι αν ειχαν να διαλεξουν μια μονο ασκηση να κανουν για την υπολοιπη ζωη τους,αυτη θα ηταν τα σκουοτ.

πανω στην κουβεντα λοιπον μιας κ μιλαμε για τις ορμονες κ την ασκηση,ολα πλεον δειχνουν απο επιστημονικα κειμενα κ οχι θεωριες του γυμναστηριου,οτι η μυικη αναπτυξη δεν εχει να κανει με την ροη ορμονων στο σωμα,αλλα με τοπικο μυικο ερεθισμα κ διαφοροποιηση των ορμονων εκει..
το ιδιο ισχυει κ με τη κορτιζολη που,αποτι φενεται,η κορτιζολη που υπαρχει στο σωμα ΔΕΝ ειναι υπευθυνη για μυικο καταβολισμο,αλλα αυτο οφειλετε στην κορτιζολη που εκρινεται τοπικα(εσωκυταρικα δλδ),στο μυικο κυταρο με την ασκηση κ το ερεθισμα που δεχεται ο μυς.

το σωμα δλδ,δεχομενο ερεθισματα μπορει,κ ειναι σιγουρο οτι ανταποκρινεται σε διαφοροποιησεις ορμονικου επιπεδου,αλλα το αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει τις διαφοροποιησεις αυτες προς οφελος μυικης αναπτυξης ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## Surfer

> δεν την αντικρουει ακριβως γιατι αν δεν εγιναν μετρησεις δεν μπορεις να ξερεις γιατι πηραν τα χερια..μπορει να υπηρχε μυικο ερεθισμα ακομα κ στα χερια με το σκουοτ.
> 
> κ αυτο γιατι,εγω οταν κανω σκουοτ,τα χερια μου κ οι ωμοι μου πρηζονται,λογω λαβης της μπαρας.αυτο φανταζομαι θα συμβαινει σε πολλους οχι μονο σε μενα.
> αρα με τα καθισματα μαλλον δουλευεις κ τον ανω κορμο εμμεσως..δεν ειναι λιγοι οι επαγγελματιες που λενε οτι αν ειχαν να διαλεξουν μια μονο ασκηση να κανουν για την υπολοιπη ζωη τους,αυτη θα ηταν τα σκουοτ.
> 
> πανω στην κουβεντα λοιπον μιας κ μιλαμε για τις ορμονες κ την ασκηση,ολα πλεον δειχνουν απο επιστημονικα κειμενα κ οχι θεωριες του γυμναστηριου,οτι η μυικη αναπτυξη δεν εχει να κανει με την ροη ορμονων στο σωμα,αλλα με τοπικο μυικο ερεθισμα κ διαφοροποιηση των ορμονων εκει..
> το ιδιο ισχυει κ με τη κορτιζολη που,αποτι φενεται,η κορτιζολη που υπαρχει στο σωμα ΔΕΝ ειναι υπευθυνη για μυικο καταβολισμο,αλλα αυτο οφειλετε στην κορτιζολη που εκρινεται τοπικα(εσωκυταρικα δλδ),στο μυικο κυταρο με την ασκηση κ το ερεθισμα που δεχεται ο μυς.
> 
> το σωμα δλδ,δεχομενο ερεθισματα μπορει,κ ειναι σιγουρο οτι ανταποκρινεται σε διαφοροποιησεις ορμονικου επιπεδου,αλλα το αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει τις διαφοροποιησεις αυτες προς οφελος μυικης αναπτυξης ειναι αλλο θεμα.



δλδ με τεχνολογία που να δίνει ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο ερεθίσματος σε συγκεκριμένες μυικές ομάδες κάθε φορά, να έχεις αποτέλεσμα που να το ζήλευαν και σκληρά αθλούμενοι με βάρη..?

----------


## pepeismenos karga

την εχω διαβασει την μελετη που ανεβασε ο μπεεφ.....και εχω να πω πως αφου καναν την ερευνα αυτοι επιστημονες και το διαπιστωσαν μαλλονε τσι θα συμβαινει...το θεμα ειναι αλλο...και θετω αλλο ερωτημα.....εαν αυτο ισχυει...και οτι δεν πεζουν ρολο οι ορμονες για τη μυικη αναπτυξη....τοτε γιατι λενε ολλοι οτι το σωμα ενος νατουραλ μποντυμπιλντερ εχει ορια μυικης μαζας??επειδη η τεστοστερονη που παραγεται φυσικα μπορει να κρατησει ενα οριο μυικης μαζας???και αφου αυτη δεν δινει το ερεθισμα γι ααναπτυξη??
        ακομα θ αμου πειτε οτι η ερευνα μιλαει μονο για πρωτεινοσυνθεση και οχι για το μυικο ποσοστο που αντεχει ο οργανισμος....και ειναι ενα δικιο...παντως ειχα διαβασει περσυ ,προπερσυ δεν θυμαμαι....μια ερευνα τωρα θα σας γελασω που ελεγε πως ακομα και καμια ορμονη να μην υπηρχε στο σωμα εαν ο μυς δεχοταν ερεθισμα να αναπτυχθει θα αναπτυοταν....αλαλ δεν τη θυμαμαι καν...

----------


## tasos2

Pepeismene karga, απο οτι καταλαβα εγω η μελετη λεει οτι η εκκριση ορμονων λογω της εντονης ασκησης δεν επηρεαζει τη μυικη αναπτυξη. Αυτο μπορει να συμβαινει γιατι η εκκριση δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη που να επηρεαζει φανερα. 
Οχι οτι οι ορμονες δεν επηρεαζουν τη μυικη αναπτυξη. Αν ηταν ετσι τα στεροειδη θα ηταν αχρηστα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οχι οτι οι ορμονες δεν επηρεαζουν τη μυικη αναπτυξη. Αν ηταν ετσι τα στεροειδη θα ηταν αχρηστα.


τασο,τα αναβολικα στεροειδη δημιουργουν μυικο ιστο,μονο αν υπαρχει μυικο ερεθισμα κ θετικη ισσοροπια αζωτου στο σωμα.

αν δεν γυμνζεσαι κ δεν τρως για μυικη υπερτροφια,αχρηστα ειναι,υπο μια εννοια.

----------


## tasos2

Και τοτε πως λενε οτι καποιοι δινουν στα βοοειδη φαρμακα για να αυξησουν τη μυικη τους μαζα και να εχουν περισσοτερο κρεας με μικροτερο κοστος. Ακομα κι αν τα ταιζουν συνεχεια τι ερεθισμα εχουν τα βοδια. Τα βαζουν να γυμναζονται? 
Εγω νομιζω οτι και καθολου να μη γυμναζεσαι με στεροειδη κανεις μυς (αν τρως αρκετα βεβαια και υπαρχει κατι για να μετατραπει σε μυς)

Και γιατι οι αντρες γινονται πιο δυνατοι απο τις γυναικες οταν μεγαλωνουν εχοντας τα ιδια ερεθισματα. Θεμα ορμονων δεν ειναι?

----------


## beefmeup

τασο για να διογκωθει το μυικο κυταρο(γιατι για διογκωση μιλαμε ουσιατικα),πρεπει να υπαρξει μυικη φθορα.
απλα δεν γινεται αλλιως,κ αυτο γιατι η φθορα αυτη,ενεργοποιει καποια αδρανη κυταρα στους μυς(satelite cells).
αυτα υπαρχουν στην εξωτερικη μεμβρανη του μυικου κυταρου,κ παραμενουν ανενεργα μεχρι να τους δωσουμε το ερεθισμα με την φθορα.

οταν γινει αυτο τα δορυφορα κυταρα,θα διασπαστουν κ θα πολλαπλασιαστουν κ θα δημιουργησουν myoblasts.τα οποια με την σειρα τους ειναι μια μορφη κυταρων που υπαρχει στον μυικο ιστο.
κ ποιο συγκεκριμενα,αυτα τα κυταρα δημιουργουν μυικες ινες.
ομως οι μυικες ινες εχουν πολλους πυρινες,κ ο καθενας απο αυτους ανηκει σε καθε ξεχωριστο myoblast.
αν αυξησουμε τον αριθμο των πυρινων,μεσα στην μυικη ινα αυξανουμε τις πρωτεινες που ειναι υπευθυνες για την μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση..διογκωνουμε το υπαρχον μυικο κυταρο δλδ.
τα μυικα κυταρα δεν αναπαραγονται(σε αντιθεση με τα satellite cells),αλλα ο αριθμος τους παραμενει σταθερος.απλα τα διογκωνουμε με τις προπονησεις κλπ.
αυτη η διαδικασια λεγεται μυικη υπερτοφια..

το κατα ποσο θα ανταποκριθουν ολα αυτα για να γινουν μυς εχει να κανει με τις ορμονες κ τους υποδοχεις τους που ειναι διαθεσιμοι στο σωμα.

----------


## beefmeup

απλα μια παρακληση εδω,γιατι το θεμα ειχε ξεφυγει λιγο,να ξαναδιαβαστει απο οσους δεν το εχουν διαβασει το αρχικο ποστ,κ να κανουμε οτι σχολια κανουμε πανω σε αυτο,κ οχι σε ντοπε η μη αθλητες,κ για υποθεσεις για την μυικοτητα τους.

----------


## Pavlos17

τα πιο πολλα ποστ εχουν να κανουν με τον στιβο  :01. Unsure:  δεν ειναι λιγο οφφ?

----------


## beefmeup

> τα πιο πολλα ποστ εχουν να κανουν με τον στιβο  δεν ειναι λιγο οφφ?


ναι το ειπαμε αυτο,κ για αυτο τον λογο εγραψα οτι εγραψα απο πανω :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil

beef τσεκαρε και αυτα.... :01. Wink: 


Phys Sportsmed. 2010 Oct;38(3):97-104.
*Anabolic processes in human skeletal muscle: restoring the identities of growth hormone and testosterone.*

West DW, Phillips SM.
Abstract

Testosterone supplementation acts via numerous mechanisms as a highly potent anabolic agent to skeletal muscle. Although growth hormone (GH) strongly affects collagen synthesis and lipolysis, as well as increasing lean body mass, it is not anabolic toward the contractile (ie, myofibrillar) muscle tissue in healthy individuals. However, there is a persistent belief (both in scientific literature and among recreational weightlifters) that exercise-induced release of GH and testosterone underpins muscular hypertrophy with resistance training. This is a premature assumption because although pharmacological GH supplementation can increase muscle strength or size in individuals with clinical GH deficiency, there is no evidence that transient exercise-induced changes in GH have the same effects in individuals with normal GH levels. Exercise paradigms are designed based on the assumption (not necessarily evidenced-based mechanisms) that GH and testosterone facilitate anabolic processes that lead to skeletal muscle protein accretion and hypertrophy. Our recent work disputes this assumption. Instead, our data indicate that exercise-induced hormonal elevations do not enhance intracellular markers of anabolic signaling or the acute postexercise elevation of myofibrillar protein synthesis. Furthermore, data from our training study demonstrate that exercise-induced increases in GH and testosterone availability are not necessary for and do not enhance strength and hypertrophy adaptations. Instead, our data lead us to conclude that local mechanisms that are intrinsic to the skeletal muscle tissue performing the resistive contractions (ie, weightlifting) are predominant in stimulating anabolism. *The purpose of this article is 1) to provide a brief overview of the mechanisms of action of testosterone and GH; 2) to discuss the inability of physiological exercise-induced elevations in these hormones to have a measurable impact on skeletal muscle anabolism; and 3) to describe factors that we believe are more important for stimulating hypertrophy in human skeletal muscle.* Clarifying both the role of hormones in regulating muscle mass as well as the underlying basis for adaptation of skeletal muscle to resistance exercise will hopefully enhance and support the prescription of resistance exercise as an integral component of a healthy lifestyle.


απο Lyle Mcd...

West et. al. *Elevations in ostensibly anabolic hormones with resistance exercise enhance neither training-induced muscle hypertrophy nor strength of the elbow flexors.* J Appl Physiol. 2009 Nov 12.


The aim of our study was to determine whether resistance exercise-induced elevations in endogenous hormones enhance muscle strength and hypertrophy with training. Twelve healthy young men (21.8 +/- 1.2 y, BMI = 23.1 +/- 0.6 kg(.)m(-2)) independently trained their elbow flexors for 15 weeks on separate days and under different hormonal milieu. In one training condition, participants performed isolated arm curl exercise designed to maintain basal hormone concentrations (low hormone, LH); in the other training condition, participants performed identical arm exercise to the LH condition followed immediately by a high volume of leg resistance exercise to elicit a large increase in endogenous hormones (High Hormone, HH). There was no elevation in serum growth hormone (GH), insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1) or testosterone after the LH protocol, but significant (P < 0.001) elevations in these hormones immediately and 15 and 30 min after the HH protocol. The hormone responses elicited by each respective exercise protocol late in the training period were similar to the response elicited early in the training period indicating that a divergent post-exercise hormone response was maintained over the training period. Muscle cross-sectional area increased by 12% in LH and 10% in HH (P < 0.001) with no difference between conditions (condition x training interaction, P = 0.25). Similarly, type I (P < 0.01) and type II (P < 0.001) muscle fiber CSA increased with training with no effect of hormone elevation in the HH condition. Strength increased in both arms but the increase was not different between the LH and HH conditions. We conclude that exposure of loaded muscle to acute exercise-induced elevations in endogenous anabolic hormones enhances neither muscle hypertrophy nor strength with resistance training in young men. Key words: testosterone, growth hormone, IGF-1, anabolism.

*My Comments:* For several decades now, there has been intense focus on the acute hormonal response to training. This started back in the 80’s where researchers, interested in growth did a rather cursory examination of elite powerlifters and bodybuilders, made some assumptions about muscle size, made some even bigger assumptions about how they trained, and then proceeded to reach some staggeringly poor conclusions.
Basically, what they observed was that bodybuilders were bigger than powerlifters, which is debatable in the first place. They also observed that powerlifters typically used low reps and long rest periods and bodybuilders (remember: this was the Arnold era) trained with high reps and short rest periods. Thus they concluded that high reps and short rest stimulated muscle growth and went looking for reasons why this was the case. I’d note that this is not really how you’re supposed to do science: you don’t reach your conclusion and go find reasons why it’s right. You test hypotheses and draw your conclusions from that. But I digress.
And the main focus for a while was potential differences in hormonal response to training, primarily focusing on testosterone and growth hormone (GH). *The basic study design that was followed was to compare the acute hormonal response to either 3 sets of 5 repetitions with a long rest interval (3 minutes) to sets of 10 with a 1 minute rest interval. Repeatedly, studies showed that the first type of training boosted testosterone and the second GH. Entire training schemes have grown out of this but there was a problem: nobody ever bothered to see if these acute (usually less than 10-15 minute) bumps in hormones actually did anything.*
Nevermind that this makes little sense anyhow for a variety of reasons. Not the least of which is that women have higher GH levels than men and get a bigger GH response to training, yet they don’t grow better. If anything, with the known impact of testosterone on muscle growth, if there was to be any benefit to this, you’d expect the lower rep/heavy work to be superior. Yet the researchers were arguing that it wasn’t. There was a logic missing in the argument (not the least of which being the assumption that powerlifters had smaller muscles than bodybuilders) that seemed to get skipped over.
*In addition to the science, there is a long held belief, echoed in various places (including the comments section of another contentious article I wrote titled () that certain movements, notably squats and deadlifts, will have full-body growth stimulating properties, generally mediated through the hormonal response.*
*It’s not uncommon to see people recommending things like “If you want big arms, squat/train legs.” for example. Essentially, heavy leg work is touted as being the key to overall growth.* Nevermind that the same people who make this argument will often complain about “All those guys in the gym with huge upper bodies and no legs” without realizing that the two ideas contradict one another (that is, if leg training is required for growth, how can guys get huge upper bodies without training legs). But I digress again.
*In any case, this study examined the issue directly with a somewhat confusing study design: twelve healthy young men trained their biceps on different days of the week under different training conditions. In what they called the low-hormone condition, the biceps were trained all by themselves; no other exercise was done. In the other called the high-hormone condition, the biceps were trained and then a large-volume of leg training was done to elevate the supposedly anabolic hormones.
Does that make sense, all subjects trained both arms, but on different days and under different conditions. And the training was far enough apart that the hormonal response from the leg training wouldn’t have impacted the low-hormone training session. This training was followed for 15 weeks and subjects consumed protein both before and after the training (so there was nutritional support).*
Hormone levels were measured and while there was no significant change in hormones in the low-hormone situation, in the high-hormone situation, there were increases in lactate, growth hormone, free and total testosterone and IGF-1 with the peak occurring approximately 15 minutes after the leg work.
And, if the hormonal response to heavy leg training actually has any impact, what you’d expect to see is that one arm, the one trained along with the leg training, would grow better.
Did it happen? Guess.
*Both maximal strength and muscle cross sectional area increased identically in both arms to the tune of a 20% vs. 19% increase in strength for low- vs. high-hormones and an increase in skeletal muscle cross sectional area of 12% vs. 10% in low- vs. high-hormones. These differences were not statistically significant. Quoting the researchers:
*
    Despite vast differences in hormone availability in the immediate post- exercise period, *we found no differences in the increases in strength or hypertrophy in muscle exercised under low or high hormone conditions after 15 weeks of resistance training. These findings are in agreement with our hypothesis and previous work showing that exercise-induced hormone elevations do not stimulate myofibrillar protein synthesis (36) and are not necessary for hypertrophy (37).* Thus, our data ((36) and present observations), when viewed collectively, lead us to conclude that local mechanisms are of far greater relevance in regulating muscle protein accretion occurring with resistance training, and that acute changes in hormones, such as GH, IGF-1, and testosterone, do not predict or in any way reflect a capacity for hypertrophy.

I don’t think it gets any clearer than that and I’d note that another recent study titled “Resistance exercise-induced increases in putative anabolic hormones do not enhance muscle protein synthesis or intracellular signalling in young men.” by the same group found the exact same thing.
*Summing Up: Leg training has no magic impact on overall growth, most of which is determined locally (through mechanisms of tension and fatigue mediated by changes in local muscular metabolism). If you want big arms, train arms. If you want big legs, train legs.*
And if folks are wondering why empirically ‘folks who train legs hard’ seem to get big compared to those who don’t, I’d offer the following explanation: folks willing to toil on heavy leg work work hard. Folks too lazy to train legs hard often don’t. And it’s the overall intensity of the training that is causing the difference, not the presence or absence of squats per se. Which is why guys who only hammer pecs and guns get big pecs and guns even if they couldn’t find the squat rack in the gym: the small acute hormonal responses to training are simply irrelevant to overall growth.

----------


## Pavlos17

devil,κανε και μια μεταφραση,βαριεμαι να τα διαβαζω στα αγγλικα(και οχι μονο εγω)  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> devil,κανε και μια μεταφραση,βαριεμαι να τα διαβαζω στα αγγλικα(και οχι μονο εγω)


μεταφραση.... τι ειναι αυτο???? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

τσεκαρε μονο τα μαυρισμενα....

αλλιως ειπε θα την κανει ο beef την μεταφραση.... ε? αγαπημενε μας officer???? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tasos2

> μεταφραση.... τι ειναι αυτο????
> 
> τσεκαρε μονο τα μαυρισμενα....
> 
> αλλιως ειπε θα την κανει ο beef την μεταφραση.... ε? αγαπημενε μας officer????


Επρεπε να πεις "ε? φανταστικε officer..." πως λεμε "φανταστικε τροχονομε... :01. Mr. Green: "

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το τόπικ μιλάει για έκκριση κατά τη προπόνηση.

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με την έκκριση ορμονών πριν τη προπόνηση. 
Αδρεναλίνης συγκεκριμένα. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πως είναι καταβολική; Ή ανεβάζει τη κορτιζόλη; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, πάει καιρός που το διάβασα.

Ρωτάω γιατί, μια "καλή" βόλτα με το αμάξι ή τη μηχανή αμέσως πριν τη προπόνηση πάντα δίνει ένα boost. Καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε pre work.

----------


## giannis64

ναι στελιο. η εκριση αδρεναλινης ειναι καταβολικη προς το γλυκογονο..

edit: πραγμα το οποιο το αναζητας σε καποιες φασεις.. αποψη μου ειναι αυτη φυσικα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το τόπικ μιλάει για έκκριση κατά τη προπόνηση.
> 
> Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με την έκκριση ορμονών πριν τη προπόνηση. 
> Αδρεναλίνης συγκεκριμένα. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πως είναι καταβολική; Ή ανεβάζει τη κορτιζόλη; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, πάει καιρός που το διάβασα.
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί, μια "καλή" βόλτα με το αμάξι ή τη μηχανή αμέσως πριν τη προπόνηση πάντα δίνει ένα boost. Καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε pre work.





> ναι στελιο. η εκριση αδρεναλινης ειναι καταβολικη προς το γλυκογονο..
> 
> edit: πραγμα το οποιο το αναζητας σε καποιες φασεις.. αποψη μου ειναι αυτη φυσικα.


λογικα θα ξεκινησεις δυνατα αρχικα στην προπονηση,αλλα θα πεσεις αρκετα γρηγοροτερα συγκριτικα με το να μην ειχες βολταρει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

δεν ξερω αν καταλαβα λαθος αλλα λεει οτι αυτοι που κανανε χερια και ποδια για να αυξησουν τις ορμονες ειχαν μικροτερα αποτελεσματα απο αυτους που γυμναζαν μονο χερια και μικροτερη εκκριση ορμονων σωστα?Δηλαδη η εκκριση ορμονων δεν βοηθαει με λιγα λογια την υπερτροφια.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ναι στελιο. η εκριση αδρεναλινης ειναι καταβολικη προς το γλυκογονο..
> 
> edit: πραγμα το οποιο το αναζητας σε καποιες φασεις.. αποψη μου ειναι αυτη φυσικα.


ΟΚ Γιάννη. Απλά να ξέρεις. Θέλω έκπτωση σε λαμαρινοδουλειές  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

Χωρίς αδρεναλίνη και κορτιζόλη θα ήταν αδύνατη ακόμα και μία κακή προπόνηση.

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> εχει σχεση που τα subjects ηταν εφηβοι οπου οι ορμονες ουτως η αλλως κανουν rave party?





> 


*Ειναι αληθεια αυτο? Οτι και καλα οι εφηβοι εχουν αυξημενη παραγωγη αναβολικων ορμονων?*Ακομα και αν η διαφορα παντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο τους ενηλικες, οι εφηβοι δυσκολα το εκμεταλευονται αυτο λογω ισως του σκελετου τους πιστευω... και της ιδεας που εχουν οι μεγαλυτεροι οτι ειναι "στην αναπτυξη" και δεν τους αφηνουν να κανουν βαρη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## grbarbell

Φιλε Alkean οι αρσεις θανατου μαζι με το squat είναι οι βασιλιαδες των ασκήσεων.Ενας bodybuilder ισως μπορει να χτισει ένα ωραιο σωμα χωρις αυτές τις ασκησεις όμως ποσο λειτουργικο θα είναι?Οι πολλυαρθρικες ασκησεις λειτουργουν και σε ορμονικο επιπεδο διεγειρωντας το σωμα να παραξει περισσοτερη αυξητικη ορμονη και τεστοτερονη.Τωρα ισως η μγαλη αλλαγη που ειδες στο σωμα σου με την αλλαγη μαλλον οφείλεται σεαυτην καθ αυτην την αλλαγη.Όταν ζητας από το σωμα κατι διαφορετικο από αυτό που το εχεις συνηθισει τοτε αυτό προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει ώστε να ανταπεξελθει.Αυτος είναι και ο λογος που πρεπει να αλλαζουμε κάθε τοσο το οποιο πρόγραμμα ακολουθούμε ώστε το σωμα να ανταποκριθεί σε κατι που δεν εχει συνηθισει(το λιγοτερο ανα 4 μηνες αν και είμαι κατά των προγραμμάτων και υερ των προκλησεων).Ο μυς δεν πρεπει να ξερει τι τον περιμενει οποτε συνεχεια θα πρεπει να προσαρμόζεται.

----------


## Alkean

> Φιλε Alkean οι αρσεις θανατου μαζι με το squat είναι οι βασιλιαδες των ασκήσεων.Ενας bodybuilder ισως μπορει να χτισει ένα ωραιο σωμα χωρις αυτές τις ασκησεις όμως ποσο λειτουργικο θα είναι?Οι πολλυαρθρικες ασκησεις λειτουργουν και σε ορμονικο επιπεδο διεγειρωντας το σωμα να παραξει περισσοτερη αυξητικη ορμονη και τεστοτερονη.Τωρα ισως η μγαλη αλλαγη που ειδες στο σωμα σου με την αλλαγη μαλλον οφείλεται σεαυτην καθ αυτην την αλλαγη.Όταν ζητας από το σωμα κατι διαφορετικο από αυτό που το εχεις συνηθισει τοτε αυτό προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει ώστε να ανταπεξελθει.Αυτος είναι και ο λογος που πρεπει να αλλαζουμε κάθε τοσο το οποιο πρόγραμμα ακολουθούμε ώστε το σωμα να ανταποκριθεί σε κατι που δεν εχει συνηθισει(το λιγοτερο ανα 4 μηνες αν και είμαι κατά των προγραμμάτων και υερ των προκλησεων).Ο μυς δεν πρεπει να ξερει τι τον περιμενει οποτε συνεχεια θα πρεπει να προσαρμόζεται.


Δεν ειπα οτι τα deads δεν ειναι καλη ασκηση ειπα οτι εχουν περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα στο core/grip που βοηθαει τα υπολειπα lifts και λιγοτερη εμφαση στην μυικη αναπτυξη   :02. Welcome: 

Οσον αφορα την αυξηση τεστο κ ορμονων το θεωρω καπως brosience,η αποψη μου ειναι οτι επειδη ειναι απαιτητικη ασκηση και πιανει πολλες μυικες ομαδες φερει και συνθετα αποτελεσματα,και αν φερει μια αυξηση σε αυτα που ανεφερες θα ειναι πολυ μικρη

Οσον αφορα την αλλαγη προγραμματος καθε τοσο και αυτο brosience το θεωρω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος να αλλαζεις ενα προγραμμα το οποιο δουλευει ακομα επανω σου και εχεις σταθερη αυξηση στα κιλα

Και 2.5 κιλα την εβδομαδα να βαζεις στις βασικες ασκησεις καινουργιο ερεθισμα ειναι το οποιο δεν εχει συνιθισει το σωμα 
Προγραμμα αλλαζω οταν κολλησω στα κιλα και μετα απο deloads ξανακολλησω στα ιδια κιλα αλλιως δεν βλεπω το λογο

----------


## grbarbell

Τα περι ορμονών δεν είναι broscience.Οι πολυαρθρικες σχιζουν πολλους μυς ταυτόχρονα και γι αυτό μετα από μια δυνατη προπονηση squat για παράδειγμα το μυαλο δινει εντολη για υπνο.Θελει το σωμα να διορθωι ζημιες.Πως?Με ορμονες.Αν εμεις δεν το ακουμε.Όπως τα λες είναι σχετικα με τις βασικες ασκησεις.Από κανενα πρόγραμμα,ποτε δεν πρεπει να λειπουν ο παγκος,τα squat και οι αρσεις θανατου.Οποιαδήποτε άλλη ασκηση είναι δευτερευουσα.Γι αυτό αν παιρνεις 5 ελξεις για παράδειγμα σχετικα ευκολα πας στις 15.Δεν ισχυει όμως το ιδιο για τις πολυαρθρικες.Αλλαγη στις δευτερεύουσες εννοω.Όταν πιανεις ένα πλατο δεν είναι κατι που απλα συμβαινει.Συμβαινει γιατι κατι δευτερεύον δεν είναι αρκετα δυνατο και εμφανιστηκε όταν χτυπησες το οριο.Το ξεπερνάς δουλεύοντας περρισοτερες accesories,κανοντας αλλαγες στο πρόγραμμα κ.τ.λ.Γιατι να περιμενεις το πλατο?Προσπαθω να μην ερθει ποτε.

----------


## procop

Πλατο θα πιασεις θες δεν θες...αυτο π λες δεν ισχυει.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Kαποια στιγμη επερχεται plateau και σωματικα κ στα κιλα που σηκωνεις...δε γινεται για παντα να ανεβαζεις κιλα που σηκωνεις και μυικα κιλα.
Αν ηταν ετσι,οι περισσοτεροι που ασχολουμαστε χρονια θα πρεπε να μασταν σα τον King Kong.Μιλαμε χωρις φαρμακο παντα.

Τωρα η ορμονικη διεγερση που αναφερεις απο squats κτλ υπαρχει και εχει μελετηθει,αλλα εχει φανει οτι δεν εχει καμια επιδραση σωματικα,μυικα κτλ οπως θες πες το.Οποτε μην τρελενεσαι τοσο πολυ με αυτο το θεμα επειδη το ακουσες απο καπου.

----------


## grbarbell

Φυσικα και θα ερθει το πλατο.Ποσο γρηγορα θα ξεκολησεις?Ποσες φορες θα βγεις εκτος λογω τραυματισμου?Γιατι ερχονται οι τραυματισμοι?Ειναι θεμα μονο τεχνικης?Οσο ανεβαινει καποιος τοσο βγαινουν μπροστα αδυναμιες.Η εναλλαγη ειναι αυτη που ρυθμιζει την συχνοτητα στην εμφανιση των αδυναμιων.Ειναι αστειο να θεωρει καποιος προοδο μονο το ανεβασμα στα κιλα.Οσο για τοαν οι ορμονες παιζουν ρολο η οχι στη δυναμη,αποθεραπεια,αυξηση δυναμης και μυηκοτητας δεν χρειαζεται να πουμε τιποτα.Το τι ρολο παιζουν οι συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις δεν ειναι κατι που καπου καποιος ακουσε.Οποιοσδηποτε αρχαριος ξεφιλισει οποιαδηποτε σοβαρη βιβλιογραφια πανω στο αντικειμενο συνα νταει πρωτα την απαντηση για τη σπουδαιοτητα τους.Δεν τα μαθαινουμε ακουγοντας τον ενα και τον αλλο αδιαβαστο ερασιτεχνη που του αρεσει να κανει που και που λιγα βαρη.

----------


## billy89

1) Πλατώ στα κιλά δε θα έρθει. Ίσα ίσα οι περισσότεροι από εμάς ποτέ δε θα φτάσουμε το νάτουραλ γενετικό μας όριο σε δύναμη είτε λόγω λάθους προπόνησης είτε γιατί η προπόνησή μας δεν είναι προσανατολισμένη στη δύναμη. Φυσικά ο ρυθμός αύξησης θα γίνει πολύ πιο αργός αλλά δε θα σταματήσει.

2) Η ορμονική αύξηση που προσφέρουν οι πολυαρθρικές είναι μικρή και δεν έχει αποτελέσματα στη μυική ανάπτυξη. Υπάρχει έρευνα στο σχετικό υποφόρουμ. Αν ξέρεις κάτι άλλο παράθεσέ το και μη λες για "σοβαρές βιβλιογραφίες".

----------


## grbarbell

Καποιος παραπανω εγραψε για broscience και μετα μου μιλας για γενετικο οριο,πλατο και κλαιν μαιν.Κουλουβάχατα.Απορω αν αυτό που γραφεις μετα το διαβαζεις?Μικρη αυξηση των ορμονών που δεν παιζει ρολο στην αναπτυξη?Πλακα μας κανετε.Και το λεει και η ερευνα?Ό,τι να ναι.Θες και βιβλιογραφια?Τι την θελεις?Αφου το λεει η ερευνα.Αντε καλες προπονήσεις...

----------


## billy89

> Καποιος παραπανω εγραψε για broscience και μετα μου μιλας για γενετικο οριο,πλατο και κλαιν μαιν.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω που διαφωνείς. Θεωρείς το γενετικό όριο broscience? Γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος.




> Μικρη αυξηση των ορμονών που δεν παιζει ρολο στην αναπτυξη?Πλακα μας κανετε.Και το λεει και η ερευνα?Ό,τι να ναι.Θες και βιβλιογραφια?Τι την θελεις?Αφου το λεει η ερευνα.Αντε καλες προπονήσεις...


Το θέμα είναι αυτό

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

2 έρευνες που γράφουν ακριβώς αυτό που λέω είναι αυτές

http://jap.physiology.org/content/108/1/60.short

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...09.177220/full

Αν θες να αντιπαρατεθούμε με στοιχεία παράθεσε βιβλιογραφία αλλιώς να μη χάνω το χρόνο μου.

----------


## beefmeup

> Καποιος παραπανω εγραψε για broscience και μετα μου μιλας για γενετικο οριο,πλατο και κλαιν μαιν.Κουλουβάχατα.Απορω αν αυτό που γραφεις μετα το διαβαζεις?Μικρη αυξηση των ορμονών που δεν παιζει ρολο στην αναπτυξη?Πλακα μας κανετε.Και το λεει και η ερευνα?Ό,τι να ναι.Θες και βιβλιογραφια?Τι την θελεις?Αφου το λεει η ερευνα.Αντε καλες προπονήσεις...


αν κ ξεφυγαμε πολυ απο το αρχικο θεμα θα παρακαλεσω 2 πραγματα αρχικα..
1ον
οταν διαφωνουμε με  καποιον να μην απανταμε με αυτο το υφος..θεωρω οτι υπαρχει καλυτερος τροπος να εκφρασουμε την διαφωνια μας.
2ον
αφου την εκφρασουμε καλο θα ειναι να παραθετουμε κ καποιο σοβαρο επιχειρημα πανω σε αυτη.

στο θμα με τις ορμονες,ειχε γινει παλιοτερα μια κουβεντα εδω

η οποια κατεληξε σε ειρωνια εις βαρος μου, γιατι οταν τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα, παμε σε ατακες "γιατι δεν φορας το κρανος σου"..ευτυχως τα ποστ υπαρχουν, οποιος θελει να διαβαζει, μιας κ ειχα κανει λεπτομερη αναφορα σε ολες τις μελετες που που δωθηκαν σαν αντεπιχειρηματα (οι οποιες ηταν ολες ασχετες με το θεμα, παρολο που εγω "δεν ειχα το γνωστικο υποβαθρο"), αλλα οκ αμα εισαι hardcori κ σηκωνεις πολλα κιλα ετσι ειναι, εχεις παντα δικιο..ειναι κατι αναλογο με τους περισοτερους αυτους που κατεβαινουν σε αγωνες ββ..αυτοι ξερουν..

βεβαια, μετα απο καποια χρονια επεσα πανω σε αυτο




> *Μυικη αναπτυξη σε αντρες με υπογοναδισμο.*


το οποιο οχι μονο υποστηριζε αυτα που εγραφα πιο πισω, αλλα τα ενισχυε κ ολας..
παρολα αυτα αν θελουμε να παμε μακρια την κουβεντα, καποιος θα πει οτι αυτα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι μονο για αρχαριους-στην αρχη (12 βδομαδες κρατησε η μελετη) κλπ, κ δεν θα διαφωνω οτι μπορει και να ειναι, αλλα γιατι να την παρω σοβαρα αυτη την διαφωνια οταν αυτος που το γραφει, δεν εχει κατι αντιστοιχο σε δεδομενα να μου δωσει (μια αντιστοιχη μελετη που να υποστηριζει οτι αυτο γινεται μονο σε αρχαριους σε 12 εβδομαδες κ μετα δεν γινεται τπτ) παρα την υποθεση που κανει?
δλδ θα πρεπει να θεωρησω οτι αυτος ειναι αλαθητος στις υποθεσεις του (με καποιο τροπο) κ να τον πιστεψω..
γιατι??

οποτε οποιος αναφερεται σε βιβλιογραφεις κλπ, ας μην το κανει αν δεν εχει κατι να δωσει..

----------


## Alkean

> Τα περι ορμονών δεν είναι broscience.Οι πολυαρθρικες σχιζουν πολλους μυς ταυτόχρονα και γι αυτό μετα από μια δυνατη προπονηση squat για παράδειγμα το μυαλο δινει εντολη για υπνο.Θελει το σωμα να διορθωι ζημιες.Πως?Με ορμονες.Αν εμεις δεν το ακουμε.Όπως τα λες είναι σχετικα με τις βασικες ασκησεις.Από κανενα πρόγραμμα,ποτε δεν πρεπει να λειπουν ο παγκος,τα squat και οι αρσεις θανατου.Οποιαδήποτε άλλη ασκηση είναι δευτερευουσα.Γι αυτό αν παιρνεις 5 ελξεις για παράδειγμα σχετικα ευκολα πας στις 15.Δεν ισχυει όμως το ιδιο για τις πολυαρθρικες.Αλλαγη στις δευτερεύουσες εννοω.Όταν πιανεις ένα πλατο δεν είναι κατι που απλα συμβαινει.Συμβαινει γιατι κατι δευτερεύον δεν είναι αρκετα δυνατο και εμφανιστηκε όταν χτυπησες το οριο.Το ξεπερνάς δουλεύοντας περρισοτερες accesories,κανοντας αλλαγες στο πρόγραμμα κ.τ.λ.Γιατι να περιμενεις το πλατο?Προσπαθω να μην ερθει ποτε.


1. Οτι ειπες περι ορμονων δεν ισχυουν και δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις τοση βαση σε κατι τετοια, τα βασικα ειναι φαγητο/προπονηση/ξεκουραση <- επανελαβε
  Δηλαδη το μυαλο θα καταλαβει οτι εκανα σκουωτ αρα θα δωσει εντολη για υπνο? Οχι φιλε αυτο δεν γινεται ετσι και δεν ξερω που το ακουσες, και δηλαδη αν γυμνασω ολους τους μυς που πιανει το σκουωτ με απομωνοτικες ασκησεις το μυαλο δεν θα δωσει εντολη γιατι δεν ηταν σκουωτ? (ενα παραδειγμα σου εδωσα για να σου αποδειξω πως αυτο δεν ισχυει και οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη ασκηση το σκουωτ και παρεξηγηθουμε   :01. Smile:  )

2. Το οτι πας απο τις 5 στις 15 ελξεις τι σημαινει οτι ειναι ευκολη? Μετα κανε ελξεις με προσθετο βαρος κ δεν ειναι οσο ευκολο το νομιζεις αρα αυτο που λες περι δευτερευουσων
ασκησεων δεν ισχυει. Σε ολες τις ασκησεις (και στις δευτερευοσες) πρεπει να υπαρχει μια προοδος και αν αλλαζεις συχνα προγραμμα η προοδος δεν ειναι σταθερη πραγμα που σε παει πισω και χανεσαι,οταν αρχιζεις ενα προγραμμα του δινεις χρονο οσο σου κρατησει κ βλεπεις προοδο ειτε σε αυξηση κιλων ειτε σε επαναληψεις και αφου το "ξεζουμισεις" πας σε κατι αλλο, το να ενναλαζεις τοσο συχνα δεν σου δινει σταθερη προοδο και ποσο μαλλον να μην φερεις πλατο αφου μονο πισω σε παει, κοιταξε πρεπει το προγραμμα που διαλεγεις να σε οφελει μακροπροθεσμα οπως ειπε και ο Powerpappous που ειναι και πιο εμπειρος στο αθλημα

3.Παρολα αυτα το θεμα πηγε αλλου χωρις λογο αν τα σβησετε τα μηνυματα οι mods και γω μαζι σας  :05. Weights:

----------


## POWERPAPPOUS

Παρατηρώ, ότι η συζήτηση παίρνει μια ενδιαφέρουσα τροπή, :05. Weights:  παρα τις κάποιες, ας τις πω, "αντεγκλήσεις" που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι εποικοδομητικές.
Ωστόσο, θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, με τον ίδιο εποικοδομητικό τόνο πάντα.
Aλλωστε, όπως είπα και στην αρχή του post, κατά την παρουσίαση του προγράμματος αυτού ο σκοπός ήταν να το βελτιώσουμε, έτσι ώστε να βοηθήσουμε αυτούς που σκέπτονται να το ακολουθήσουν έτσι ώστε να μην υποπέσουν στα trial and error που φάγαμε με το κουτάλι εμείς οι παλιότεροι επειδή πηγαίναμε...ψάχνοντας.
Λοιπόν... Έχετε ΟΛΟΙ δίκιο! :01. Smile: 
Και εξηγούμαι:
Ο φίλος Alkean σχολίασε ότι ένας αρχάριος θα είχε περισσότερα οφέλη στην αρχή, αν ξεκινούσε ένα 5x5 πρόγραμμα. Φιλε μου, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. :08. Toast:  Το γράφω άλλωστε στην παρουσίαση, ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν μαθητεύσει στα σιδερα για κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα το 1983 σε ηλικία 19 χρονων, έκανα το πρόγραμμα του REG PARK, μια παραφθορά του 5x5 (υπάρχει νομίζω στο internet, αν και λίγο...πειραγμένο). Αυτό τότε το κάναμε σε full body προπονήσεις τρεις φορες την εβδομάδα. Με αυτό λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα (και την ανάλογη διατροφή φυσικά)το οποιο ακολούθησα σα....στρατιωτάκι, ανέβηκα από τα 63 kg στα 86 μέσα σε οκτώ μήνες (όχι όλα μυϊκά εννοείται), με πολύ καλο όγκο και σχήμα (αμπαλάρισμα το λέγαμε)και τρομερή αύξηση στη δύναμη. :05. Biceps:  Στο πρόγραμμα που παρουσιάζω πρωτομπήκα έπειτα από ένα χρόνο σχεδόν.

Οι φίλοι Grbarbell και Billy, διατύπωσαν εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις σχετικά με το ορμονικό περιβάλλον που δημιουργούν οι λεγόμενες πολυαρτρικες ασκήσεις και...κάπου εκεί πιάσαμε να...παρεκκλίνουμε λιγάκι. Λοιπόν φίλοι μου, και χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω το δικηγόρο του...διαβόλου και πάλι, και οι δυο έχετε δίκιο:
Ασφαλώς φιλε Grbarbell και υπάρχει μια διέγερση τεστοστερόνης, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (αυξημένη πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση κλπ), πλην όμως αυτή είναι ΕΝΔΟΓΕΝΗΣ. Με αλλα λόγια οι τιμές τεστοστερόνης θα παρουσιάσουν άνοδο (για κάποιες ώρες)και ίσως για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα ανάλογα κάποιους παράγοντες, με κυριότερο την ηλικία. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ όμως περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να υπερβούν το όριο το οποιο η φύση έχει αποφασίσει για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο, με αλλα λόγια δεν πρόκειται να έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το να πάρεις την τέστο ΕΞΩΓΕΝΩΣ. Και εδώ κάπου δικαιώνεται η θέση του BILLY.
Για να μη μακρηγορούμε όμως και κυρίως να μη βγαίνουμε  (πολύ) εκτος topic, προτείνω αν το βρίσκετε ενδιαφέρον να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να βάλουμε κάποιες ...πινελιές για να το βελτιώσουμε όπως είπα και πριν. Τι λέτε? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ασφαλώς φιλε Grbarbell και υπάρχει μια διέγερση τεστοστερόνης, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (αυξημένη πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση κλπ), πλην όμως αυτή είναι ΕΝΔΟΓΕΝΗΣ. Με αλλα λόγια οι τιμές τεστοστερόνης θα παρουσιάσουν άνοδο (για κάποιες ώρες)και ίσως για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα ανάλογα κάποιους παράγοντες, με κυριότερο την ηλικία. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ όμως περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να υπερβούν το όριο το οποιο η φύση έχει αποφασίσει για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο, με αλλα λόγια δεν πρόκειται να έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το να πάρεις την τέστο ΕΞΩΓΕΝΩΣ. Και εδώ κάπου δικαιώνεται η θέση του BILLY.


ετσι :03. Thumb up: 
ο περισοτερος κοσμος δεν καταλαβαινει οτι το σωμα δεν εκρινει ορμονες με πρωταρχικο σκοπο να φτιαξει μυς κ αρα ενω σιγουρα παιζουν ενα ρολο σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια της μυικης πρωτεινοσυνθεσης, δεν ειναι αυτος που τους προσαπτουν τις περισοτερες φορες.
χρειαζονται πολλαπλασιες ποσοτητες απο αυτες που δινει το σωμα για να πουμε οτι θα εχουμε σημαντικη διαφορα σε μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση κ μαλλον ειναι καπως δυσκολο να πουμε με σιγουρια οτι μια βαρια προπονηση με καποιες συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις να μας δωσει αυτο το αποτελεσμα..
τα εκτος ποστ, θα μεταφερθουν αλλου για να μην χαλαμε κ το θεμα εδω..

----------------

συνεχεια της κουβεντας απο αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Ας πεταχτώ κι εγώ  :01. Mr. Green: 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μεγάλο ρόλο στην μυϊκή ανάπτυξη παίζει και το "μανατζάρισμα" του άγχους...λογικά αυτό θα συμβαίνει για ορμονικούς λόγους. Η δική μου αντιμετώπιση είναι ότι όσο πιο διασκεδαστική είναι η προπονησή μου, τόσο πιο πολύ την αντιμετωπίζω σαν τρόπο για να ξεφεύγω απτην καθημερινότητα και να περνάω καλά...συνεπώς μειώνω το στρες στην ζωή μου.

Δεν βρίσκω τπτ πιο "όμορφο" στην προπόνηση από την πρόκληση να ξεπερνάω τον ευατό μου στις βασικές πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις, δλδ squat, deadlift, bench press κλπ

Σαφώς τον εαυτό σου μπορείς να τον ξεπεράσεις από άποψη προόδου και στις ασκήσεις απομόνωσης αλλά imo δεν είναι το ίδιο...

Συνεπώς σε μένα αυτό βοηθάει να δω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## pankol

Όπως το λες, πιστεύω δε βγάζει νοήμα, αν και καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πείς.
Το να ξεπερνάς τον ευατό σου δημιουργεί από μόνο του άγχος και στρες, γιατί πας να δοκιμαστείς σε μια καινούργια κατάσταση η οποία ξέρεις ότι θα είναι δύσκολη.
Αυτό καθαυτό δημιουργεί κατευθείαν στρες.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Όπως το λες, πιστεύω δε βγάζει νοήμα, αν και καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πείς.
> Το να ξεπερνάς τον ευατό σου δημιουργεί από μόνο του άγχος και στρες, γιατί πας να δοκιμαστείς σε μια καινούργια κατάσταση η οποία ξέρεις ότι θα είναι δύσκολη.
> Αυτό καθαυτό δημιουργεί κατευθείαν στρες.


Ναι μάλλον το εξέφρασα "άτσαλα"...Δεν εννοώ να υποβάλλεις τον εαυτό σου σε μια καταναγκαστική διαδικασία να το κάνεις ΚΑΘΕ φορά, εννοώ να έχεις έναν ενθουσιασμό που να λες:

"Ok ας βγάλω τα νεύρα στα squat, ας βάλω λίγο παραπάνω"

"Είμαι ένα ράκος, αλλά δεν γ@...ται έχουμε άρσεις σήμερα θα διασκεδάσουμε "

Κάπως έτσι....Ναι έχω περίεργους τρόπους διασκέδασης... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

συνοπτικά ένα κείμενο από το τρίτο μου βιβλίο που αφορά την ενδοκρινολογία άθλησης 

http://gtoul.com/%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B4%...3%CE%B7%CF%83/

----------


## Alkean

> Παρατηρώ, ότι η συζήτηση παίρνει μια ενδιαφέρουσα τροπή, παρα τις κάποιες, ας τις πω, "αντεγκλήσεις" που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι εποικοδομητικές.
> Ωστόσο, θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, με τον ίδιο εποικοδομητικό τόνο πάντα.
> Aλλωστε, όπως είπα και στην αρχή του post, κατά την παρουσίαση του προγράμματος αυτού ο σκοπός ήταν να το βελτιώσουμε, έτσι ώστε να βοηθήσουμε αυτούς που σκέπτονται να το ακολουθήσουν έτσι ώστε να μην υποπέσουν στα trial and error που φάγαμε με το κουτάλι εμείς οι παλιότεροι επειδή πηγαίναμε...ψάχνοντας.
> Λοιπόν... Έχετε ΟΛΟΙ δίκιο!
> Και εξηγούμαι:
> Ο φίλος Alkean σχολίασε ότι ένας αρχάριος θα είχε περισσότερα οφέλη στην αρχή, αν ξεκινούσε ένα 5x5 πρόγραμμα. Φιλε μου, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. Το γράφω άλλωστε στην παρουσίαση, ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν μαθητεύσει στα σιδερα για κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Εγώ όταν ξεκίνησα το 1983 σε ηλικία 19 χρονων, έκανα το πρόγραμμα του REG PARK, μια παραφθορά του 5x5 (υπάρχει νομίζω στο internet, αν και λίγο...πειραγμένο). Αυτό τότε το κάναμε σε full body προπονήσεις τρεις φορες την εβδομάδα. Με αυτό λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα (και την ανάλογη διατροφή φυσικά)το οποιο ακολούθησα σα....στρατιωτάκι, ανέβηκα από τα 63 kg στα 86 μέσα σε οκτώ μήνες (όχι όλα μυϊκά εννοείται), με πολύ καλο όγκο και σχήμα (αμπαλάρισμα το λέγαμε)και τρομερή αύξηση στη δύναμη. Στο πρόγραμμα που παρουσιάζω πρωτομπήκα έπειτα από ένα χρόνο σχεδόν.
> 
> Οι φίλοι Grbarbell και Billy, διατύπωσαν εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις σχετικά με το ορμονικό περιβάλλον που δημιουργούν οι λεγόμενες πολυαρτρικες ασκήσεις και...κάπου εκεί πιάσαμε να...παρεκκλίνουμε λιγάκι. Λοιπόν φίλοι μου, και χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω το δικηγόρο του...διαβόλου και πάλι, και οι δυο έχετε δίκιο:
> Ασφαλώς φιλε Grbarbell και υπάρχει μια διέγερση τεστοστερόνης, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (αυξημένη πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση κλπ), πλην όμως αυτή είναι ΕΝΔΟΓΕΝΗΣ. Με αλλα λόγια οι τιμές τεστοστερόνης θα παρουσιάσουν άνοδο (για κάποιες ώρες)και ίσως για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα ανάλογα κάποιους παράγοντες, με κυριότερο την ηλικία. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ όμως περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να υπερβούν το όριο το οποιο η φύση έχει αποφασίσει για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο, με αλλα λόγια δεν πρόκειται να έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το να πάρεις την τέστο ΕΞΩΓΕΝΩΣ. Και εδώ κάπου δικαιώνεται η θέση του BILLY.
> Για να μη μακρηγορούμε όμως και κυρίως να μη βγαίνουμε  (πολύ) εκτος topic, προτείνω αν το βρίσκετε ενδιαφέρον να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να βάλουμε κάποιες ...πινελιές για να το βελτιώσουμε όπως είπα και πριν. Τι λέτε?


Pappou +1  :05. Weights: 
Οσο για τις πινελιες πανω σε ποιο θεμα γιατι μπερδευτηκα   :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> συνοπτικά ένα κείμενο από το τρίτο μου βιβλίο που αφορά την ενδοκρινολογία άθλησης


Διάβασα γρήγορα το κείμενο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβα σωστά, οπότε κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις, αν έχετε το χρόνο και την διάθεση μου απαντάτε κάποια στιγμή:

1. Εφόσον η αυξητική ορμόνη αυξάνεται με τις πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις (και προϋποθέτει χαμηλή ινσουλίνη και υψηλή γλυκαγόνη δηλαδή όταν πεινάμε) θα ήταν πιο αποτελεσματικό για την αύξηση να κάνουμε fasted προπόνηση;
2. Με την έντονη προπόνηση παράγεται κορτιζόνη  και καταστέλεται με την ινσουλίνη, θα μπορούσαμε με διατροφικά τεχνάσματα να ανεβάσουμε απότομα την ινσουλίνη μετά την έντονη άσκηση; Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αλλά εγώ τρώω μια σοκολάτα μετά την προπόνηση...
3. Η κορτιζόνη αυξάνεται όταν έχουμε αυξημένο στρες-άγχος (αυτό είναι δικιά μου παρέμβαση);

Αν παρερμήνευσα τα γραφόμενά σας, ζητώ συγνώμη...Να καταλάβω προσπαθώ, λειτουργώ κυρίως με broscience δλδ Ο,ΤΙ ακούω απο δω και απο κεί  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σου απανταω κ γω αν θες στο 2 και 3 γιατι το 1ο σηκωνει συζητηση αν και θα σου λεγα οχι.

στο 2ο η whey κανει για το σκοπο αυτο εκτος των αλλων,οποτε δε χρειαζεται να περιπλεκεσαι παραπανω.

στο 3ο η απαντηση ειναι 'ναι ΚΑΙ εκει'...και μιλαμε για κορτιζολη συγκεκριμενα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Διάβασα γρήγορα το κείμενο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κατάλαβα σωστά, οπότε κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις, αν έχετε το χρόνο και την διάθεση μου απαντάτε κάποια στιγμή:
> 
> 1. Εφόσον η αυξητική ορμόνη αυξάνεται με τις πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις (και προϋποθέτει χαμηλή ινσουλίνη και υψηλή γλυκαγόνη δηλαδή όταν πεινάμε) θα ήταν πιο αποτελεσματικό για την αύξηση να κάνουμε fasted προπόνηση;
> 2. Με την έντονη προπόνηση παράγεται κορτιζόνη  και καταστέλεται με την ινσουλίνη, θα μπορούσαμε με διατροφικά τεχνάσματα να ανεβάσουμε απότομα την ινσουλίνη μετά την έντονη άσκηση; Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αλλά εγώ τρώω μια σοκολάτα μετά την προπόνηση...
> 3. Η κορτιζόνη αυξάνεται όταν έχουμε αυξημένο στρες-άγχος (αυτό είναι δικιά μου παρέμβαση);
> 
> Αν παρερμήνευσα τα γραφόμενά σας, ζητώ συγνώμη...Να καταλάβω προσπαθώ, λειτουργώ κυρίως με broscience δλδ Ο,ΤΙ ακούω απο δω και απο κεί


1) σε κατάσταση χαμηλής ινσουλίνης παράγεται ευκολότερα σωματοτροπίνη,είτε πεινάμε-είτε έχουμε φάει μόνο πρωτείνη με λίπος.όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση πρέπει να έχει περάσει ένα τρίωρο για την αφομοίωση των διατροφικών στοιχείων.σε αυτό το διάστημα,η ινσουλίνη έχει ελαττωθεί σημαντικά από τη στιγμή της κατανάλωσης του άμυλου.είναι όμως μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε προπόνηση με αποχή υδατανθράκων.

2) η κορτιζόλη (κορτιζόνη είναι συνθετική μορφή),καταστέλεται με τον απλό υπεργλυκαιμικό υδατάνθρακα.αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που με το πρωινό χρειαζόμαστε και σάκχαρα,προκειμένου να ελαττώσουμε τις μέγιστες τιμές της πρωινής κορτιζόλης.

3) η αγχώδης διαταραχή οδηγεί σε έκκριση κορτιζόλης από τα επινεφρίδια που με τη σειρά της οδηγεί σε νεογλυκογένεση και απελευθέρωση γλυκόζης από το ηπατικό παρέγχυμα.αυτή η διαδικασία συνοδεύεται και με μυικό καταβολισμό,προκειμένου από μύες και αμινοξέα να γίνει σύνθεση γλυκόζης για τον εγκέφαλο και τους σκελετικούς γραμμωτούς μυώνες

----------


## grbarbell

> ετσι
> ο περισοτερος κοσμος δεν καταλαβαινει οτι το σωμα δεν εκρινει ορμονες με πρωταρχικο σκοπο να φτιαξει μυς κ αρα ενω σιγουρα παιζουν ενα ρολο σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια της μυικης πρωτεινοσυνθεσης, δεν ειναι αυτος που τους προσαπτουν τις περισοτερες φορες.
> χρειαζονται πολλαπλασιες ποσοτητες απο αυτες που δινει το σωμα για να πουμε οτι θα εχουμε σημαντικη διαφορα σε μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση κ μαλλον ειναι καπως δυσκολο να πουμε με σιγουρια οτι μια βαρια προπονηση με καποιες συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις να μας δωσει αυτο το αποτελεσμα..
> τα εκτος ποστ, θα μεταφερθουν αλλου για να μην χαλαμε κ το θεμα εδω..
> 
> ----------------
> 
> συνεχεια της κουβεντας απο αυτο το θεμα


Φιλε μου το σωμα είναι μια πολυπλοκη μηχανη που προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει στο συγκεκριμμενο εργο που ζητάμε να κανει.Αυτό το πραγμα παιρνει καιρο αλλα γινεται με τις δικες του και μονο ορμονικες και χημικες διεργασίες.Οι σιδεραδες εχουν χονδρους πηχεις δυσαναλογους με το υπολοιπο σωμα,οι βοσκοι που αρμεγουν το ιδιο,οι οικοδομοι ωμους χερια κ.τ.λ.Αν τωρα καποιος θελει να πετυχει κατι γρηγορα και αναζητησει λυση σε χημικης προελευσης τεστοτερονη η αυξητικη ας ρωτησει έναν γιατρο με τι φλερταρει.Καποιος ρωτησε έναν γιατρο¨δεν μπορω να κανω squat εχει άλλη ασκηση αντιστοιχη?όχι.Δεν μπορω αρσεις θανατου,εχει άλλη αντιστοιχη?Όχι.Το γιατι εχει να κανει με την ανατομια μας,την υγεια μας,την ορθοσωμικη ακομη και με την ικανοτητα μας να καθαρισουμε τα εντερα μας και να εχουμε καλυτερη θρεψη από την τροφη μας.Τελος θα πω και αυτό υπαρχει βιντεο με τον Σβαρτς να εξηγει ποση σημασια εχει η αλλαγη το σοκαρισμα του σωματος.Φυσικα αυτό δεν αποτελει επιστημονικη αποδειξη αλλα εχει την αξια του.Καθε ερευνα που βγαινει μετα βγαινει μια άλλη που την ανατρεπει.Η ανθωπινη φυσιολογια δεν ανατρέπεται ποτε.Το ερωτημα είναι τι θελουμε στο τελος.Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κανει την ερευνα του.Δεν χτιζονται οι μυες επειδή κανω βαρη.Κανω βαρη και γινονται χιλιαδες διεργασίες μεσα μου μεχρι να παρω ένα μυικο γραμμαριο ισως και ανεξάρτητα από την ποση πρωτεινη θα φαω.

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Σου απανταω κ γω αν θες στο 2 και 3 γιατι το 1ο σηκωνει συζητηση αν και θα σου λεγα οχι.
> 
> στο 2ο η whey κανει για το σκοπο αυτο εκτος των αλλων,οποτε δε χρειαζεται να περιπλεκεσαι παραπανω.
> 
> στο 3ο η απαντηση ειναι 'ναι ΚΑΙ εκει'...και μιλαμε για κορτιζολη συγκεκριμενα.


COBRA thanks φίλε...

Η αλήθεια όσο αφορά το 1ο ότι θα ένιωθα περίεργα να πάω fasted για προπόνηση...εκτός αν ήταν light 

όσο αφορά το 2ο δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω whey...

Thaks πάντως για τις απαντήσεις  :02. Welcome: 




> 1) σε κατάσταση χαμηλής ινσουλίνης παράγεται ευκολότερα σωματοτροπίνη,είτε πεινάμε-είτε έχουμε φάει μόνο πρωτείνη με λίπος.όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση πρέπει να έχει περάσει ένα τρίωρο για την αφομοίωση των διατροφικών στοιχείων.σε αυτό το διάστημα,η ινσουλίνη έχει ελαττωθεί σημαντικά από τη στιγμή της κατανάλωσης του άμυλου.είναι όμως μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε προπόνηση με αποχή υδατανθράκων,ή ενέσιμης ινσουλίνης.
> 
> 2) η κορτιζόλη (κορτιζόνη είναι συνθετική μορφή),καταστέλεται με τον απλό υπεργλυκαιμικό υδατάνθρακα.αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που με το πρωινό χρειαζόμαστε και σάκχαρα,προκειμένου να ελαττώσουμε τις μέγιστες τιμές της πρωινής κορτιζόλης.
> 
> 3) η αγχώδης διαταραχή οδηγεί σε έκκριση κορτιζόλης από τα επινεφρίδια που με τη σειρά της οδηγεί σε νεογλυκογένεση και απελευθέρωση γλυκόζης από το ηπατικό παρέγχυμα.αυτή η διαδικασία συνοδεύεται και με μυικό καταβολισμό,προκειμένου από μύες και αμινοξέα να γίνει σύνθεση γλυκόζης για τον εγκέφαλο και τους σκελετικούς γραμμωτούς μυώνες


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!!! Ξεκαθάρισα κάποια πράγματα που τα χα μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι μου....Θέλω κάποια στιγμή να πάρω και τα βιβλία σας να τα διαβάσω πιστεύω θα με βοηθήσουν πολύ!!! Να είστε καλά  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Φιλε μου το σωμα είναι μια πολυπλοκη μηχανη που προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει στο συγκεκριμμενο εργο που ζητάμε να κανει.Αυτό το πραγμα παιρνει καιρο αλλα γινεται με τις δικες του και μονο ορμονικες και χημικες διεργασίες.Οι σιδεραδες εχουν χονδρους πηχεις δυσαναλογους με το υπολοιπο σωμα,οι βοσκοι που αρμεγουν το ιδιο,οι οικοδομοι ωμους χερια κ.τ.λ.Αν τωρα καποιος θελει να πετυχει κατι γρηγορα και αναζητησει λυση σε χημικης προελευσης τεστοτερονη η αυξητικη ας ρωτησει έναν γιατρο με τι φλερταρει.Καποιος ρωτησε έναν γιατρο¨δεν μπορω να κανω squat εχει άλλη ασκηση αντιστοιχη?όχι.Δεν μπορω αρσεις θανατου,εχει άλλη αντιστοιχη?Όχι.Το γιατι εχει να κανει με την ανατομια μας,την υγεια μας,την ορθοσωμικη ακομη και με την ικανοτητα μας να καθαρισουμε τα εντερα μας και να εχουμε καλυτερη θρεψη από την τροφη μας.Τελος θα πω και αυτό υπαρχει βιντεο με τον Σβαρτς να εξηγει ποση σημασια εχει η αλλαγη το σοκαρισμα του σωματος.Φυσικα αυτό δεν αποτελει επιστημονικη αποδειξη αλλα εχει την αξια του.Καθε ερευνα που βγαινει μετα βγαινει μια άλλη που την ανατρεπει.Η ανθωπινη φυσιολογια δεν ανατρέπεται ποτε.Το ερωτημα είναι τι θελουμε στο τελος.Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κανει την ερευνα του.Δεν χτιζονται οι μυες επειδή κανω βαρη.Κανω βαρη και γινονται χιλιαδες διεργασίες μεσα μου μεχρι να παρω ένα μυικο γραμμαριο ισως και ανεξάρτητα από την ποση πρωτεινη θα φαω.


ένα απόσπασμα από το 3ο μου βιβλίο που αφορά την ορμονική αλληλεπίδραση στα διαφορετικά ερεθίσματα

http://gtoul.com/muscle-maschine/

----------


## beefmeup

> Φιλε μου το σωμα είναι μια πολυπλοκη μηχανη που προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει στο συγκεκριμμενο εργο που ζητάμε να κανει.Αυτό το πραγμα παιρνει καιρο αλλα γινεται με τις δικες του και μονο ορμονικες και χημικες διεργασίες.Οι σιδεραδες εχουν χονδρους πηχεις δυσαναλογους με το υπολοιπο σωμα,οι βοσκοι που αρμεγουν το ιδιο,οι οικοδομοι ωμους χερια κ.τ.λ.Αν τωρα καποιος θελει να πετυχει κατι γρηγορα και αναζητησει λυση σε χημικης προελευσης τεστοτερονη η αυξητικη ας ρωτησει έναν γιατρο με τι φλερταρει.Καποιος ρωτησε έναν γιατρο¨δεν μπορω να κανω squat εχει άλλη ασκηση αντιστοιχη?όχι.Δεν μπορω αρσεις θανατου,εχει άλλη αντιστοιχη?Όχι.Το γιατι εχει να κανει με την ανατομια μας,την υγεια μας,την ορθοσωμικη ακομη και με την ικανοτητα μας να καθαρισουμε τα εντερα μας και να εχουμε καλυτερη θρεψη από την τροφη μας.Τελος θα πω και αυτό υπαρχει βιντεο με τον Σβαρτς να εξηγει ποση σημασια εχει η αλλαγη το σοκαρισμα του σωματος.Φυσικα αυτό δεν αποτελει επιστημονικη αποδειξη αλλα εχει την αξια του.Καθε ερευνα που βγαινει μετα βγαινει μια άλλη που την ανατρεπει.Η ανθωπινη φυσιολογια δεν ανατρέπεται ποτε.Το ερωτημα είναι τι θελουμε στο τελος.Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κανει την ερευνα του.Δεν χτιζονται οι μυες επειδή κανω βαρη.Κανω βαρη και γινονται χιλιαδες διεργασίες μεσα μου μεχρι να παρω ένα μυικο γραμμαριο ισως και ανεξάρτητα από την ποση πρωτεινη θα φαω.


ευχαριστω για την τοποθετηση σου, παρεθεσες αφοπλιστικα επιχειρηματα.

----------


## grbarbell

> 1. Οτι ειπες περι ορμονων δεν ισχυουν και δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις τοση βαση σε κατι τετοια, τα βασικα ειναι φαγητο/προπονηση/ξεκουραση <- επανελαβε
>   Δηλαδη το μυαλο θα καταλαβει οτι εκανα σκουωτ αρα θα δωσει εντολη για υπνο? Οχι φιλε αυτο δεν γινεται ετσι και δεν ξερω που το ακουσες, και δηλαδη αν γυμνασω ολους τους μυς που πιανει το σκουωτ με απομωνοτικες ασκησεις το μυαλο δεν θα δωσει εντολη γιατι δεν ηταν σκουωτ? (ενα παραδειγμα σου εδωσα για να σου αποδειξω πως αυτο δεν ισχυει και οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη ασκηση το σκουωτ και παρεξηγηθουμε   )
> 
> 2. Το οτι πας απο τις 5 στις 15 ελξεις τι σημαινει οτι ειναι ευκολη? Μετα κανε ελξεις με προσθετο βαρος κ δεν ειναι οσο ευκολο το νομιζεις αρα αυτο που λες περι δευτερευουσων
> ασκησεων δεν ισχυει. Σε ολες τις ασκησεις (και στις δευτερευοσες) πρεπει να υπαρχει μια προοδος και αν αλλαζεις συχνα προγραμμα η προοδος δεν ειναι σταθερη πραγμα που σε παει πισω και χανεσαι,οταν αρχιζεις ενα προγραμμα του δινεις χρονο οσο σου κρατησει κ βλεπεις προοδο ειτε σε αυξηση κιλων ειτε σε επαναληψεις και αφου το "ξεζουμισεις" πας σε κατι αλλο, το να ενναλαζεις τοσο συχνα δεν σου δινει σταθερη προοδο και ποσο μαλλον να μην φερεις πλατο αφου μονο πισω σε παει, κοιταξε πρεπει το προγραμμα που διαλεγεις να σε οφελει μακροπροθεσμα οπως ειπε και ο Powerpappous που ειναι και πιο εμπειρος στο αθλημα
> 
> 3.Παρολα αυτα το θεμα πηγε αλλου χωρις λογο αν τα σβησετε τα μηνυματα οι mods και γω μαζι σας


Το τριπτυχο φαγητο,προπονηση,ξεκουραση υποκινει ορμονικες διεργασίες.Εννοειται πως τα περι ορμονών δεν με ενδιαφερουν καθως αυτή η δουλεια γινεται αυτόματα από το σωμα.Η κοπωση προκαλει (υπνηλια μεσω του εγκεφαλου).δενμπρεις να γυμνασεις απομωνωμενα ολους τους μεις που εμπλέκονται στο squat και στις αρσεις.Ψαξ'το.Το εντονο στρες,η στεναχωρια η εκκριση αδρεναλίνης κανι τον εκεφαλο να δωσει εντολη για υπνο.υπρχουν ασκησεις που αποενα σημειο και μετα μαθαινει το σωμα την κινηση και αποκτα το λεγομενο momentum όπως οι καμψεις και οι ελξεις.Γι αυτό αμα καποιος κανει 5 ελξεις συντομα φτανει στο σημειο να χρειαζεται προσθετο βαρος αλλιως αμα κανει παρα πολλες επαναλήψεις και αποτέλεσμα δε βλεπει αλλα και με τρυματισμο κινδυνευει.Στα περι προγράμματος συμφωνω αλλα πρεπει να προσθεσω για ναταλαβει και ενας αρχαριος που τωρα ξεκιναει ότι όταν καποιος ξεκιναει ότι και να κανει το σωμα θα δειξει αποτέλεσμα.Καθως προχωράμε και ψάχνουμε άλλο πρόγραμμα το κριτηριο είναι απλο.Είναι το καινουριο πρόγραμμα πιο απιτητικο από το προηγουμενο?Υπαρχουν αθλητες που συνα ντουν πλατο ανα 4 μηνες και αλλοι που συναντουν ανα 2 χρονια.Ολοι συναντουν υπαρχει όμως διαφορα.

----------


## grbarbell

> ευχαριστω για την τοποθετηση σου, παρεθεσες αφοπλιστικα επιχειρηματα.


Δυστυχως δεν γινεται μεσω μυνηματων σε ένα φορουμ να μαθουμε αυτά που αλλοι μαθαινουν μετα από χρονια.Μπορούμε όμως αν ειμαστε ανοιχτόμυαλοι να παρουμε το καταλληλο ερεθισμα και να κανουμε μια ερευνα για το δικο μας καλο.Σημασια εχει αυτος που διαβαζει και κυριως ο αρχαριος να ψαξει μονος του αυτά που λες εσυ η εγω η ο άλλος και να καταληξει όχι σε ότι τον βολευει αλλα στο σωστο.Εσυ μπρει να διάλεξες το δρομο σου.Μπορει να μην είναι όμως ο σωστος.Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι, δεν διαφωνω με ολα οσα γραφεις, ειναι η αποψη σου κ ειναι σεβαστη..
απλα λιγο πιο πισω ανεφερες κατι για βιβλιογραφιες




> Οποιοσδηποτε αρχαριος ξεφιλισει οποιαδηποτε σοβαρη βιβλιογραφια πανω στο αντικειμενο συνα νταει πρωτα την απαντηση για τη σπουδαιοτητα τους.Δεν τα μαθαινουμε ακουγοντας τον ενα και τον αλλο αδιαβαστο ερασιτεχνη που του αρεσει να κανει που και που λιγα βαρη.


εδω θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι οι βιβλιογραφιες γραφονται κ στηριζονται στις μελετες, τις οποιες λιγο παρακατω υποτιμας




> Ό,τι να ναι.Θες και βιβλιογραφια?Τι την θελεις?Αφου το λεει η ερευνα.Αντε καλες προπονήσεις...


ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιεις την μια την επιστημη μεσω της βιβλιογραφιας για να στηριξεις την αποψη σου, αλλα μετα οταν η ιδια επιστημη σου δειχνει κατι διαφορετικο να το αγνοεις κ να το υποτιμας, επειδη καποιοι που ρωτησες καποτε σου ειπαν αλλιως, οπως παλι γραφεις παρακατω..

οποτε, επειδη στα ποστ απο πανω δοθηκαν δεδομενα, θα ηθελα μια απαντηση πανω στα δεδομενα οσον αφορα την κουβεντα αυτη..οσον αφορα την αποψη σου, οκ ειπαμε ειναι δεκτη ως εχει, δεν υπαρχει θεμα.
αλλα δεν μπορεις να απαντας σε δεδομενα με κατι αοριστο, κ να θεωρεις οτι εχεις δικιο..
φιλικα παντα..

επισης κανεις δεν εγραψε καπου πως οι ορμονες που παραγει το σωμα ειναι ασχετες με το τι γινεται σε σχεση με την γυμναστικη, αλλα πως μαλλον ειναι υπερτιμημενος ο ρολος τους λογω του brosicence..οι ορμονες εχουν αποκριση σε σχεση με το μυικο ερεθισμα, αλλα ουσιαστικα κανεις δεν ξερει σιγουρα να πει τι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτη η αποκριση με την μυικη αναπτυξη...

----------


## grbarbell

Πιστευω πως θα ηταν καλο να μας πει και ο doctor την γνωμη του.Ειμαι επιφυλακτικος με τις οποιες ερευνες.Πιστευω πως μερικες φορες είναι καπως κατευθυνόμενες...Αυτά που γραφω είναι στοιχειώδη.Το ότι οι το σωμα χτιζεται από την εμβρυικη του κατασταση λογω των ορμονικών διεργασιών(βαρεθηκα την λεξη)χρειαζεται βιβλιογραφια?Χρειαζεται να παραθεσω βιβλιογραφια για το ότι η διορθωση των βλαβων του σωματος γινεται με τη χρηση της αυξητικης που εκκρινεται από την υποφυση κατά τη διαρκεια του ποιοτικου νυχτερινου υπνου?Το σκισιμο των μυικων ινων δεν είναι η βλαβη που δημιουργείται κατά την ασκηση και η επουλωση δεν είναι αυτή που δινει τον ογκο δυναμη κ.τ.λ.?Ε πως γινονται αυτά?Τι την κανει το σωμα την πρωτεινη?Είναι ιδιος ο βαθμος δυσκολιας μιας δυνατης προπονησης squat με την εκτελεση εξειδικευμένων ασκήσεων για τα ποδια?Είναι αυτά broscience,χρειαζονται βιβλιογραφια η είναι απλα?

----------


## grbarbell

Κωστα οι "μελετες" αυτες ειναι για κατι χαζους που διαβαζουν ο,τι αναρτηση βλεπουν στα yahoo news κ θεωρουν οτι ειναι πραγματικοτητα.Αυτό λεω καμια φορα και εγω.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Moνο κ μονο που λες οτι η εκκριση αδρεναλινης κανει τον εγκεφαλο να δωσει εντολη για υπνο,ποσο σοβαρα να σε παρει κανεις?? :01. Unsure: 

Ασχετα απο αυτα που σου λεει κ ο beef...

----------


## Alkean

> Το τριπτυχο φαγητο,προπονηση,ξεκουραση υποκινει ορμονικες διεργασίες.Εννοειται πως τα περι ορμονών δεν με ενδιαφερουν καθως αυτή η δουλεια γινεται αυτόματα από το σωμα.Η κοπωση προκαλει (υπνηλια μεσω του εγκεφαλου).δενμπρεις να γυμνασεις απομωνωμενα ολους τους μεις που εμπλέκονται στο squat και στις αρσεις.Ψαξ'το.Το εντονο στρες,η στεναχωρια η εκκριση αδρεναλίνης κανι τον εκεφαλο να δωσει εντολη για υπνο.υπρχουν ασκησεις που αποενα σημειο και μετα μαθαινει το σωμα την κινηση και αποκτα το λεγομενο momentum όπως οι καμψεις και οι ελξεις.Γι αυτό αμα καποιος κανει 5 ελξεις συντομα φτανει στο σημειο να χρειαζεται προσθετο βαρος αλλιως αμα κανει παρα πολλες επαναλήψεις και αποτέλεσμα δε βλεπει αλλα και με τρυματισμο κινδυνευει.Στα περι προγράμματος συμφωνω αλλα πρεπει να προσθεσω για ναταλαβει και ενας αρχαριος που τωρα ξεκιναει ότι όταν καποιος ξεκιναει ότι και να κανει το σωμα θα δειξει αποτέλεσμα.Καθως προχωράμε και ψάχνουμε άλλο πρόγραμμα το κριτηριο είναι απλο.Είναι το καινουριο πρόγραμμα πιο απιτητικο από το προηγουμενο?Υπαρχουν αθλητες που συνα ντουν πλατο ανα 4 μηνες και αλλοι που συναντουν ανα 2 χρονια.Ολοι συναντουν υπαρχει όμως διαφορα.


Eγω νομιζα σε ενδιαφερουν ειπες προηγουμενως οτι παιζουν ρολο στην αυξηση δυναμης,μυικοτητας και αποθεραπειας...

Οσο για το σκουωτ καμια σχεση εγω ενα παραδειγμα σου εδωσα και στο πα μην μπερδευτεις με την ασκηση που ανεφερα δεν μιλαω καθε αυτου για την ασκηση απλα σου κανω παρομοιωση ξαναδιαβασε γιατι αλλο καταλαβες.Ειπες   "Οι πολυαρθρικες σχιζουν πολλους μυς ταυτόχρονα και γι αυτό μετα από μια δυνατη προπονηση squat για παράδειγμα το μυαλο δινει εντολη για υπνο"..
Οσο για το σκουωτ εννοειται πιανει και τους σταθεροποιητες κτλ ειναι φυσικη κινηση και πρεπει να αποφευγεται μονο οταν καποιος δεν μπορει να εκτελεσει τν ασκηση λογω καποιου προβληματος εδω πιστευω ειναι το μονο που συμφωνουμε   :03. Bowdown:  αν και με το παραδειγμα αλλο εννοουσα.

Οσο για τις ελξεις το πας απο δω και απο κει το θεμα αλλα ειπες στην αρχη "Γι αυτό αν παιρνεις 5 ελξεις για παράδειγμα σχετικα ευκολα πας στις 15.Δεν ισχυει όμως το ιδιο για τις πολυαρθρικες" και αλλου το περιπλεκεις τωρα,και εννοειται ειναι ευκολες με το βαρος του σωματος και στο σκουωτ/παγκο/αρσεις αμα κανεις με το βαρος του σωματος απο τις 5 στις 15 παιχνιδακι ειναι.Επισης οι ελξεις ειναι πολυαρθρικη ασκηση οποτε ολο αυτο που διατυπωσες ειναι λαθος

Και οσο για τους αρχαριους ειναι σαν να του λες κανε οτι νομιζεις θα δουλεψει γιατι θα χεις noob-gains...μεγα λαθος

Ακομα και περι προγραμματων διαφωνω σχεδον σε ολα αν οχι σε ολα! Πολεμος θα γινει  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Alkean

> Moνο κ μονο που λες οτι η εκκριση αδρεναλινης κανει τον εγκεφαλο να δωσει εντολη για υπνο,ποσο σοβαρα να σε παρει κανεις??
> 
> Ασχετα απο αυτα που σου λεει κ ο beef...


Αυτο που το πας...   :01. Razz:

----------


## grbarbell

> Moνο κ μονο που λες οτι η εκκριση αδρεναλινης κανει τον εγκεφαλο να δωσει εντολη για υπνο,ποσο σοβαρα να σε παρει κανεις??
> 
> Ασχετα απο αυτα που σου λεει κ ο beef...


Παρ'το όπως θες,παρ'το όπως σε βολευει.Ξερεις ποτε και γιατι παραγουμε αδρεναλινη?Μαλλον όχι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γενικα ξερεις?Μαλλον οχι.Παρ'το σα γεγονος.

edit: Για αδρεναλινη ξερω σιγουρα οτι παραγουμε οταν βλεπουμε κατι σχολια απο τυπακια σαν εσενα.

----------


## beefmeup

chill dudes :03. Thumb up:

----------


## grbarbell

> Eγω νομιζα σε ενδιαφερουν ειπες προηγουμενως οτι παιζουν ρολο στην αυξηση δυναμης,μυικοτητας και αποθεραπειας...
> 
> Οσο για το σκουωτ καμια σχεση εγω ενα παραδειγμα σου εδωσα και στο πα μην μπερδευτεις με την ασκηση που ανεφερα δεν μιλαω καθε αυτου για την ασκηση απλα σου κανω παρομοιωση ξαναδιαβασε γιατι αλλο καταλαβες.Ειπες   "Οι πολυαρθρικες σχιζουν πολλους μυς ταυτόχρονα και γι αυτό μετα από μια δυνατη προπονηση squat για παράδειγμα το μυαλο δινει εντολη για υπνο"..
> Οσο για το σκουωτ εννοειται πιανει και τους σταθεροποιητες κτλ ειναι φυσικη κινηση και πρεπει να αποφευγεται μονο οταν καποιος δεν μπορει να εκτελεσει τν ασκηση λογω καποιου προβληματος εδω πιστευω ειναι το μονο που συμφωνουμε   αν και με το παραδειγμα αλλο εννοουσα.
> 
> Οσο για τις ελξεις το πας απο δω και απο κει το θεμα αλλα ειπες στην αρχη "Γι αυτό αν παιρνεις 5 ελξεις για παράδειγμα σχετικα ευκολα πας στις 15.Δεν ισχυει όμως το ιδιο για τις πολυαρθρικες" και αλλου το περιπλεκεις τωρα,και εννοειται ειναι ευκολες με το βαρος του σωματος και στο σκουωτ/παγκο/αρσεις αμα κανεις με το βαρος του σωματος απο τις 5 στις 15 παιχνιδακι ειναι.Επισης οι ελξεις ειναι πολυαρθρικη ασκηση οποτε ολο αυτο που διατυπωσες ειναι λαθος
> 
> Και οσο για τους αρχαριους ειναι σαν να του λες κανε οτι νομιζεις θα δουλεψει γιατι θα χεις noob-gains...μεγα λαθος
> 
> Ακομα και περι προγραμματων διαφωνω σχεδον σε ολα αν οχι σε ολα! Πολεμος θα γινει


Επειδή με ενδιαφερει η αυξηση της δυναμης με ενδιαφερει πως θα διεγειρω καλυτερα αυτές τις λειτουργιες με φυσικο τροπο.Οσον αφορα ταπερι προγράμματος ο καθενας προσεγγιζει το θεμα αναλογα με το τι θελει να πετυχει.Δεν καταλαβαινω διαφωνεις πως το επομενο πρόγραμμα πρεπει να σε επιβαρυνει περισοτερο ώστε να προοδευσεις?Από τις 5 στις 15 ελξεις πας δυσκολα?Μαλλον δε το διτυπβσα καλα.Θελω να πω ότι μαγαλυτερο αποτέλεσμα φερνει για το σωμα η προοδος στις αρσεις και στο squat παρα οι ελξεις η οι καμψεις.

----------


## grbarbell

> Γενικα ξερεις?Μαλλον οχι.Παρ'το σα γεγονος.
> 
> edit: Για αδρεναλινη ξερω σιγουρα οτι παραγουμε οταν βλεπουμε κατι σχολια απο τυπακια σαν εσενα.


Δεν θελω να εκνευριζόμαστε.Το ανθρωπινο σωμα χρησιμοποιει την αδρεναλινη κυριως για να τραπει σε φυγη και όχι για να επιτεθει.Δηλαδη αν μας κυνηγουσε ένα θηριο η εκκριση αδρεναλίνης θα μας εκανε να τρεξουμε ταχθτερα να πηδήξουμε ψηλοτερα κ.τ.λ.Θα εβαζε τ σωμα να λειτουργησει στα κοκκινα με λιγα λογια.Μετα το περας της κρισης και αφου ηρεμησει το σωμα ο εγκέφαλος λεει στο σωμα να κοιμηθεί για να παψει να παραγει στρες το οποιο είναι τοξικο για το σωμα.

----------


## Alkean

> Επειδή με ενδιαφερει η αυξηση της δυναμης με ενδιαφερει πως θα διεγειρω καλυτερα αυτές τις λειτουργιες με φυσικο τροπο.Οσον αφορα ταπερι προγράμματος ο καθενας προσεγγιζει το θεμα αναλογα με το τι θελει να πετυχει.Δεν καταλαβαινω διαφωνεις πως το επομενο πρόγραμμα πρεπει να σε επιβαρυνει περισοτερο ώστε να προοδευσεις?Από τις 5 στις 15 ελξεις πας δυσκολα?Μαλλον δε το διτυπβσα καλα.Θελω να πω ότι μαγαλυτερο αποτέλεσμα φερνει για το σωμα η προοδος στις αρσεις και στο squat παρα οι ελξεις η οι καμψεις.


Δεν εχεις απαντησει τιποτα απο αυτα που εγραψα που ειναι και σιγουρα πιο κατανοητα και καλογραμμενα απ τα δικα σου και μιλας περι ανεμων και υδατων
Φιλε ειλικρινα αυτα που πιστευεις μην τα διαδιδεις εισαι αρχαριος απο τα λεγομενα σου ή τρολλ δεν μου ρχεται κατι αλλο στο μυαλο

Εγω προσωπικα οταν ημουν αρχαριος εκτος του οτι δεν πιστευα σε τετοιο brosience δεν με ενδιεφερε κιολας απορω που καθεσαι και τα μαθαινεις αυτα που λες

----------


## grbarbell

Οκ.

----------


## POWERPAPPOUS

> Pappou +1 
> Οσο για τις πινελιες πανω σε ποιο θεμα γιατι μπερδευτηκα


Το προγραμματάκι εννόησα.. :03. Thumb up: .
Αλλα την σχετική συζήτηση πρέπει να την κάνουμε στο αντίστοιχο topic. :08. Toast:

----------


## POWERPAPPOUS

> 1) σε κατάσταση χαμηλής ινσουλίνης παράγεται ευκολότερα σωματοτροπίνη,είτε πεινάμε-είτε έχουμε φάει μόνο πρωτείνη με λίπος.όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση πρέπει να έχει περάσει ένα τρίωρο για την αφομοίωση των διατροφικών στοιχείων.σε αυτό το διάστημα,η ινσουλίνη έχει ελαττωθεί σημαντικά από τη στιγμή της κατανάλωσης του άμυλου.είναι όμως μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε προπόνηση με αποχή υδατανθράκων.
> 
> 2) η κορτιζόλη (κορτιζόνη είναι συνθετική μορφή),καταστέλεται με τον απλό υπεργλυκαιμικό υδατάνθρακα.αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που με το πρωινό χρειαζόμαστε και σάκχαρα,προκειμένου να ελαττώσουμε τις μέγιστες τιμές της πρωινής κορτιζόλης.
> 
> 3) η αγχώδης διαταραχή οδηγεί σε έκκριση κορτιζόλης από τα επινεφρίδια που με τη σειρά της οδηγεί σε νεογλυκογένεση και απελευθέρωση γλυκόζης από το ηπατικό παρέγχυμα.αυτή η διαδικασία συνοδεύεται και με μυικό καταβολισμό,προκειμένου από μύες και αμινοξέα να γίνει σύνθεση γλυκόζης για τον εγκέφαλο και τους σκελετικούς γραμμωτούς μυώνες


+1000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> 1) σε κατάσταση χαμηλής ινσουλίνης παράγεται ευκολότερα σωματοτροπίνη,είτε πεινάμε-είτε έχουμε φάει μόνο πρωτείνη με λίπος.όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση πρέπει να έχει περάσει ένα τρίωρο για την αφομοίωση των διατροφικών στοιχείων.σε αυτό το διάστημα,η ινσουλίνη έχει ελαττωθεί σημαντικά από τη στιγμή της κατανάλωσης του άμυλου.είναι όμως μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε προπόνηση με αποχή υδατανθράκων.
> 
> 2) η κορτιζόλη (κορτιζόνη είναι συνθετική μορφή),καταστέλεται με τον απλό υπεργλυκαιμικό υδατάνθρακα.αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που με το πρωινό χρειαζόμαστε και σάκχαρα,προκειμένου να ελαττώσουμε τις μέγιστες τιμές της πρωινής κορτιζόλης.
> 
> 3) η αγχώδης διαταραχή οδηγεί σε έκκριση κορτιζόλης από τα επινεφρίδια που με τη σειρά της οδηγεί σε νεογλυκογένεση και απελευθέρωση γλυκόζης από το ηπατικό παρέγχυμα.αυτή η διαδικασία συνοδεύεται και με μυικό καταβολισμό,προκειμένου από μύες και αμινοξέα να γίνει σύνθεση γλυκόζης για τον εγκέφαλο και τους σκελετικούς γραμμωτούς μυώνες


πεστα γιατι οταν ετρωγα μπουγατσα μετα απο πρωινη αεροβια περσυ καποιοι κοροιδευαν :01. ROFL: κραταμε επισης οτι γυμναζομαστε με αδειο στομαχι σχετικα

----------


## beefmeup

η κορτιζολη κ μετα την προπονηση κ το πρωι μεσα σε 20 λεπτα θα εχει επανελθει σε baseline επιπεδα..
κ αυτο γιατι σε περιπτωση που φαμε κατι, οπως εχουμε ξαναγραψει, ακομα κ η πρωτεινη η τα αμινοξεα (κυριως λευκινη) μεσω των β-κυταρων του παγκρεατος θα ανεβασουν την ινσουλινη..αυτα σε καποιον που δεν κανει χρηση..
για καποιον που κανει χρηση, κ "βγαινει" εκει θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ελεγχος της κορτιζολης με διαφορους τροπους (που δεν ειναι αναγκη να τους αναφερουμε) για τον ευνοητο λογο πως μεσολαβει ο παραγοντας "φαρμακα", κ αρα εχουμε αλλα δεδομενα..

για ενα καθημερινο ανθρωπο που απλα γυμναζεται, ολα αυτα περι κορτιζολης κ καταβολισμου η οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι μονο στα χαρτια..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> η κορτιζολη κ μετα την προπονηση κ το πρωι μεσα σε 20 λεπτα θα εχει επανελθει σε baseline επιπεδα..
> κ αυτο γιατι σε περιπτωση που φαμε κατι, οπως εχουμε ξαναγραψει, ακομα κ η πρωτεινη η τα αμινοξεα (κυριως λευκινη) μεσω των β-κυταρων του παγκρεατος θα ανεβασουν την ινσουλινη..αυτα σε καποιον που δεν κανει χρηση..
> για καποιον που κανει χρηση, κ "βγαινει" εκει θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ελεγχος της κορτιζολης με διαφορους τροπους (που δεν ειναι αναγκη να τους αναφερουμε) για τον ευνοητο λογο πως μεσολαβει ο παραγοντας "φαρμακα", κ αρα εχουμε αλλα δεδομενα..
> 
> για ενα καθημερινο ανθρωπο που απλα γυμναζεται, ολα αυτα περι κορτιζολης κ καταβολισμου η οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι μονο στα χαρτια..


εκεί Διονύση το ALA και VS θα παίξουν ρόλο μιμιτή της ινσουλίνης.η φωσφατιδυλοσερίνη καλή είναι για το πρωί και μετά την άσκηση,αλλά ο απλός υδατάνθρακας έχει διπλό ρόλο και εισαγωγής διατροφικών στο σαρκόπλασμα,όπως και ανάκτησης μυικού γλυκογόνου.οπότε με ένα σμπάρο,δυο τριγόνια.

----------


## beefmeup

η φωσφατιδυλοσερινη, ειναι καλο συμπληρωμα για την κορτιζολη, αλλα θελει μεγαλες δοσεις κ ειναι πανακριβο, damn!
γενικα Γιωργο η δικη μου προσωπικη αποψη για το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα, ειναι πως δεν χρειαζονται τοσο οι υ/ες εκει..με την εννοια οτι ετσι κ αλλιως μεσα στο κανονικο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα, θα εχουμε ουτως η αλλως..
αλλα σιγουρα αν βαλουμε υ/α, εχει περισοτερη αξια να τον βαλουμε εκει, και λογω της ευαισθησιας των glut4 την δεδομενη στιγμη, παρα οπουδηποτε αλλου μεσα στην μερα..

ολα αυτα ομως θεωρω πως για να εχουν αξια θα πρεπει να μιλαμε για καποιον που τα κανει ολα με μεγαλη ακριβια κ εχει καλα ποσοστα αναλογιας μυικοτητας/λιπους πανω του, αλλιως πιστευω οτι για τους περισοτερους (μεσους) αθλουμενους, δεν θα παιξουν ιδιαιτερο ρολο..

----------


## NASSER

Με λίγα και απλά λόγια, δίχως αναλύσεις των αναλύσεων, η έκκριση ορμωνών είτε βοηθητικές είτε αρνητικές με το ρόλο της αντίστασης, μεγιστοποιούνται αναλόγως την καταπόνηση που ασκούμε στους μυς. Αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με πολλές επαναλλήψεις ή με μέγιστο φορτίο αντίστασης. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει να τελειώνω μια προπόνηση με αυτό που ονομάζουμε αστοχία να βρω τη δυνατότητα να συνεχίσω. Τότε σίγουρα το σώμα θα έχει καταπονεθεί και θα αναζητάει τρόπους να αναρρώσει. Η πρώτη αναζήτηση είναι υδατάνθρακας για ενέργεια (με όλα τα οφέλοι που μπορεί να επιφέρει εκείνη τη χρονική στιγμή) και έπειτα ύπνος. Η μέγιστη πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μετά την προπόνηση, έχει καθοριστική σημασεία, και αυτό το πιστεύουμε όλοι.

----------


## beefmeup

ε, καλα ολα σε αυτη τη ζωη με απλα λογια μπορει να εξηγουνται, αλλα καλο ειναι καμια φορα να μαθαινουμε κανα-δυο καινουρια πραγματα..

----------

